# Huztl FarmerTec What Saw Build Kit Would You Like to See Them Make?



## Bedford T (Mar 7, 2017)

First off they are making a drill attachment for the chain saw. That really would come in handy anytime you don't have access to electricity, or like putting up fence for example. There is a winch that can be coupled with a saw that might be interesting what do you think?

On the Husky models...if you could choose between these 4 husky models which ones do you find worth having and why do you feel that way. 266, 288, 445 or a 455. They will choose two out of that lot. Which should they choose?

On the Stihl's I think we need a top handle saw. I was told there was an issue with the 200t handle at the AV and they were looking at that. There are other top handle models the 193t comes to mind, what top handle models would you like to see? How about other Stihl models the 070 is coming so we need to let them know what other models we would like to see, because it takes months to get one to market. I don't think they can copy the new ones.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2017)

Cordless drill and a few batteries


----------



## Dieseldash (Mar 7, 2017)

No brainer 266 and 288 husky clones. The Husky 350 would be more interesting than the 445 btw. 

As for Stihl a 200T copy would be the bomb. Only other Stihl niche that isn't filled is 50cc so a ms260/026 could be a fun saw puzzle. 

Yes a drill and winch could be a useful addition at the proper price.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 7, 2017)

Poulan 5400

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 7, 2017)

Forgot, Poulan 8500 and 4000

Steve


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 7, 2017)

a 70cc big bore kit for the echo cs-590 timber wolf!!!


----------



## BB Sig (Mar 7, 2017)

Stihl 880. Just because..


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 7, 2017)

BB Sig said:


> Stihl 880. Just because..



The 070 is going to be a hoss too!


----------



## Dieseldash (Mar 8, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> The 070 is going to be a hoss too!



The 660 is a hoss!!


Not sure what a 070 would have on one except as a dedicated mill set up. Granted they look pretty dang cool though.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 8, 2017)

Am interested in the drill attachment. Are they 'making' one themselves or re-badging an existing manufacturer's offering?


----------



## Dieseldash (Mar 8, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Am interested in the drill attachment. Are they 'making' one themselves or re-badging an exiting manufacturer's offering?



Lol

I would imagine they are copying someone's design. The Chinese generally don't do their own engineering and design. I guess imitation is the best form of flattery.


----------



## doubletrouble (Mar 8, 2017)

At this rate, between the clone kits and some of the offerings of assembled saws such as Timberpro and the like, we will all be rocking the Chinese saws at some point.


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 8, 2017)

HUSQVARNA 1100-2101. 298s the CDs. 

Stihl 042-048. 045-056.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 8, 2017)

Making one for them is copying one I would imagine. Unless one comes up with a new design feature it's already been done. I thought the new drill attachment was cool too.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Mar 8, 2017)

I remember where I worked in the early 90's the guys on the crew had a drill attachment for their Stihl saws we used in the woods to drill holes in trees for big lag screws. Don't know if it was Stihl attachment or other manufacturer. Worked nice. Cordless drills at that time weren't all up to the task of boring 1/2 inch holes.


----------



## Antarctica (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll never own an 880 or an 090, because I need one like a hole in the head.

But if they were pennies on the dollar, I doubt I could resist.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 8, 2017)

Resistance is futile


----------



## mgr (Mar 8, 2017)

Justsaws said:


> HUSQVARNA 1100-2101. 298s the CDs.



+1


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, just to see if I could do it, I got an old Stihl MS 650 from a logger who had put nearly 1000 hours on it. He said, "Edwin, take her. She's yours." Bearings seemed a little loose and it wasn't running quite right. Rest of the parts were OK, so I bought a new Farmertec MS 660 case with bearings, seals, cylinder, and piston installed. 

Then I carefully removed all the good parts on the old saw and installed them on the new case. Today I started it with a 28" bar on board. To my pleasant surprise, it all worked after a quick carb tune and it cuts like a bandit. Oiler works perfectly using the old pump. My cost: $125. Will it last? Who knows, but right now it's a keeper.


----------



## cvx1170 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, 
020-200 is a must. 
Same as 260 very popular in Europe

346xp also 

Maybe 460 but with big bore along with the kit. 

Pierre


----------



## Ozhoo (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's what I would like to see
- Get the defect count down (across the board) before moving on to another model
- Put someone at the end of the cylinder line to do quality control
- Bag up products when they're produced rather than having them sitting in the open to corrode
- Double check orders for accuracy before they are shipped

Then, a Chi-200T and poly flywheels


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 8, 2017)

241c


----------



## Guru LLC (Mar 8, 2017)

Got a link to this drill attachment?


----------



## SeMoTony (Mar 8, 2017)

Antarctica said:


> I'll never own an 880 or an 090, because I need one like a hole in the head.
> 
> But if they were pennies on the dollar, I doubt I could resist.


I can resist almost any thing except temptation


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 8, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> I can resist almost any thing except temptation


The old MS 650 -- she tempted me:








Now she's a hard running MS 660.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 8, 2017)

346XP


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 10, 2017)

I saw a hedge cutter chainsaw attachment that looked very useful.


----------



## tonil76 (Mar 11, 2017)

Does this Hutzl Complete repair parts kit contain all parts for powerhead so you can build a saw out of it?


----------



## doubletrouble (Mar 11, 2017)

That's my understanding, minus bar/chain.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 11, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> Got a link to this drill attachment?


I hope one surfaces.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 11, 2017)

Natty Bumppo said:


> I remember where I worked in the early 90's the guys on the crew had a drill attachment for their Stihl saws we used in the woods to drill holes in trees for big lag screws. Don't know if it was Stihl attachment or other manufacturer. Worked nice. Cordless drills at that time weren't all up to the task of boring 1/2 inch holes.



That's the thing, now a person can buy a $300 cordless drill set and pretty much drill whatever a good sized electric drill can and have enough batteries to last a day. 
Dewalt has that 60v series out, my buddy is a house builder, they don't use 120v tools and a gen set anymore. The Dewalt series has replaced it all.

Aside from maybe specialized uses I'd say there us very minimal demand for a gas powered drill


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 11, 2017)

Unless you owned a chainsaw already and the cost of the attachment was in line.

What's going to be upsetting is the Stihl battery operated limber, hedge trimmer, string trimmer and mower to the home owner that actually work and will keep people who use cheap gas and only use tool occasionally from repair bills.


----------



## Guru LLC (Mar 11, 2017)

So. No link to the drill attachment? 

It really doesn't exist or what?


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 11, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> I hope one surfaces.


No link yet. I said the are making them. You just got early notice. Not much to one


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 11, 2017)

Right now I think I'd rather have a cheap gas chainsaw for homeowner duties than an expensive battery unit. Batteries go bad also.


----------



## tbohn (Mar 11, 2017)

If they offered a ms460 it could be the last saw I'd ever buy. I said pretty much the same thing when I bought the last ten or so chainsaws!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 11, 2017)

At least nobody's said Wild Thing...


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 11, 2017)

Lol


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 12, 2017)

a high flow, inexpensive muffler for the echo cs-590-600 and 620p chainsaws would be a good seller--with no inside tube--

i just got the flow tube out of a cs-620 muffler and it was a messy job-- if a good substitute had been around i would have bought one-


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 12, 2017)

I just got home, later I will look at a reference book and see what's there right now and if there is something on the muffler I will send the info to you.

Sorry to say Partner was the other brand, I could have sworn it was Echo.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 15, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> So. No link to the drill attachment?
> 
> It really doesn't exist or what?


Know anyone in Brazil?
http://meghi.com.br/produtos/furadeira-profissional-para-motosserra/


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks like a nice drill. Did you notice the chainsaw section is sponsored by Bristol's and they sell the drill among other chainsaw attachments. I just noticed.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 15, 2017)

No, didn't notice. Have an ad-blocker on my browser. Atom in Oz do a drill attachment and have done for decades. I'm told it is a solid, reliable unit.

Quite some time ago I contacted Meghi in Brazil about their chainsaw mills but the cost of shipping the long lengths of alu' killed it and I couldn't get confirmation all the fitting were compatible with standard profiles if I bought the extrusion here, so I gave up that idea. However, I just bought a fishing kayak and am currently setting it up and remembered Meghi also do wee trolling motors. I'm wondering if it worth bundling a few things together into one order - mill, trolling motor, drill.

*edit* just went to Bristol's site here:
http://www.bristolbr.com/products/

Ha - they do a chainsaw powered outboard motor


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 15, 2017)

Look at the Bristol they have a motor. From the list of forums. I think the sponsors are listed at the top


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 16, 2017)

I want huztl to consider this too along with the rail brackets. This is a must have. if you have your saw and these 3 things you will be a milling ninja. (The 3 other things mill, rail brackets and the beam machine)


----------



## ML12 (Mar 16, 2017)

get them to build a 2100 husky. I'd buy it.


----------



## TPA (Mar 16, 2017)

880 or 3120 for those of us who are into milling. I would say 395 but they already do the 660


----------



## gary courtney (Mar 16, 2017)

what does ticking clock by certain items mean


----------



## TPA (Mar 16, 2017)

They are on sale for that much longer


----------



## kjudd (Mar 17, 2017)

An ms880 would be awesome. That would become my next milling saw.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 21, 2017)

Totally want them to do a hedge trimmer attachment, as I would really like to get rid of the old electric one I have been using. A cut-off saw would be well received from me as well. Anyone know when the 070 kit is supposed to drop as well as potential pricing? Considering that vs a 660 kit for some upcoming projects.


----------



## schmauster (Mar 21, 2017)

Stihl copy auger and a chainsaw powered winch


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 22, 2017)

gary courtney said:


> what does ticking clock by certain items mean



These were about 500$ for a kit and they dropped those prices and their prices in general. The kits were hard to find no one wanted to carry them because there was no margin for the retailer. Its my understanding that they wanted to attract new business so they are making new friends with these kit pricing. I have a contact there and he has not mentioned a price increase in fact he was interested in what kits others would like to buy so I started this thread so they could see what others were interested in. My gut feeling is they are not moving in that direction. I am not sure what the reference was to and its source other than speculation. That's how its done here.

I came up with a interesting suggestion the CST-610 EVL by Echo. A twin cylinder chainsaw. Not suppose to be the most powerful and its gotta be thirsty with a 20.6 oz fuel tank. Its sorta smooth since the balance is better and its a hefty saw @ 15lbs with 2 - 60cc cylinders that fire at the same time. know as the evil twin ;-)


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 23, 2017)

Bedford, I'd sure be twinkling an eye at an 084/880 kit if the price was right. Maybe a 3120 but I hear they had a few more problems than the 880's did...could be hearsay.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2017)

I wonder what happened to the 200T...


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 23, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> These were about 500$ for a kit and they dropped those prices and their prices in general. The kits were hard to find no one wanted to carry them because there was no margin for the retailer. Its my understanding that they wanted to attract new business so they are making new friends with these kit pricing. I have a contact there and he has not mentioned a price increase in fact he was interested in what kits others would like to buy so I started this thread so they could see what others were interested in. My gut feeling is they are not moving in that direction. I am not sure what the reference was to and its source other than speculation. That's how its done here.
> 
> I came up with a interesting suggestion the CST-610 EVL by Echo. A twin cylinder chainsaw. Not suppose to be the most powerful and its gotta be thirsty with a 20.6 oz fuel tank. Its sorta smooth since the balance is better and its a hefty saw @ 15lbs with 2 - 60cc cylinders that fire at the same time. know as the evil twin ;-)


Am I reading right...is that a 120cc saw?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Am I reading right...is that a 120cc saw?


 No, I think the saw is around 60cc. Some people collect the originals but doubt it will fly as a clone. The saw is smooth running but that's about all.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 23, 2017)

Just looked it up...61cc opposed twin. Guessing smooth running for sure but parts would be a problem unless China got busy on QC and 084/880 would be much easier for them to copy.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 23, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I wonder what happened to the 200T...



He was clear its dead in the water until he can figure out the couple of problems he faced. One had to do with the handle and the AV and the other eludes me. But they want it to happen. The impression I had, my gut feeling was, he had a mold that was wrong and from what he said in general about the way this works and if that's true and i do not know that it is, he would have to figure a way around that issue because its so expense to do a mold. Before I could say well we could go to the dealer on those smaller items and he shot it down because we want complete kits, I don't think we can back away from that and he does not want to. I think a lot of him and them.

Just keep adding 200t to this thread from time to time as many of you that want it to happen. Man I sure do. i have really made that clear, more kind voices will carry a lot more weight and add in some patience and we will win.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm in no hurry at all for the 200T, just wondered where it was. I have a 330T Echo trim saw that works really well.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 23, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Bedford, I'd sure be twinkling an eye at an 084/880 kit if the price was right. Maybe a 3120 but I hear they had a few more problems than the 880's did...could be hearsay.



They are assembling a 070 kit. That is happening, so we will have a big saw and I know the 660 is big but this and the 880 are much bigger and they got more gunt. I hate seeing my 660 in a mill, thats just gotta be the place of a 070 or a 880 in my humble way of thinking. dad on fire makes it look good with that big ole saw

This thread is important the more responses to a reasonable saw or tool the closer it gets to kit status. I got a copy of their catalog and its huge, the guys working on this new website it will take them a year to get it all back online. They have a huge inventory of parts, man they are king kong of aftermarket parts. Farmertec is making the drill, the winch was a good idea. So if you really want it, post it like you been doing and when it hits the sweet spot they will move on it. They want to please us and sell sell sell. He had two Huskies in hand that he asked about and I hit up a few people some answered some did not so this thread is your chance, he then asked about two more models. They need to be sure of the demand, if he spends 40,000 on molds on a dud saw his investors would not be pleased. They just need to know that the demand is there.

And yes the evil twin would not make a great clone but it was a conversation starter, they are not building that. My bet is they will go with a husky 262 and a 070 and work on the 200t. If enough people said I would love to have a 193T or something similar then that might get them to move on a top handle. remember the way it works they need two saws of the model that want to make a kit of, one goes to the mold factory and the other stays home and when the molds return, they compare to the copy they turn into a kit. Its gotta be 1% or so close. So nothing holding them back from doing a different model. You gotta know they are not happy with not being able to make that 200t kit and I can think of 5 guys that are not happy either..

they got lots and lots of husky and stihl parts


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2017)

I looked at a 193T at a Rural King store recently and they're priced pretty cheap as it is. The 200T not so much, I guess the 200T is more of a pro saw..


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 23, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I looked at a 193T at a Rural King store recently and they're priced pretty cheap as it is. The 200T not so much, I guess the 200T is more of a pro saw..


That's where I see it fitting...a pro arborist / climber and the guys wanting that level of design for their yard/orchard/fence saw. I would look seriously at a 200T when the S25AV needs replacing. The decision would rest on the kit quality and price with shipping. Chinese manufacturers need to work on multiple kit shipping costs...something Huztl has not figured out yet. A heck of a lot of kits would fit in a $2,000, 20' or $3,500 40' container and they could be stored in a used container for near nothing.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 23, 2017)

I also have a older top-handle saw which I love dearly, but for some work I would prefer a 200t mainly because of the chain-brake and antivibe. These kits are very impressive, and about the only parts I don't feel completely confident about are some of the rubber parts such as fuel/oil lines. They work well enough in the warmer climates, but they get unbearably stiff below freezing and I actually had the air baffle for the summer/winter part on the 361 completely disintegrate this winter with the temps. Other than that, very happy with these saws, and after the bugs are worked out would completely use for daily work. The other saw that Huztl would have a large market for would be the 026/260. I don't have a great deal of use for the larger cc's saws (yet) and I have quite a bit of gap in cc's where I stand now, so a 260 would be very very well received for me.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 23, 2017)

I was just giving an example on the top handle. I know what you mean on its current worth in dollars and general worthiness.

I just thought of something, when the 070 kit comes out, we can put a 090 top on it moving it beyond the 880 and if I am not mistaken the 090 has a 6 shoe clutch that will work on the 070 as well, its basically the same saw. Sounds like milling nirvana to me. Farmertec makes 090 66mm top kit, that info is a worldwide thing so I guess we can buy it here? Oh my that would that be a milling machine.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="These kits are very impressive, and about the only parts I don't feel completely confident about are some of the rubber parts such as fuel/oil lines. They work well enough in the warmer climates, but they get unbearably stiff below freezing and I actually had the air baffle for the summer/winter part on the 361 completely disintegrate this winter with the temps. [/QUOTE]
next time you are on their site send them a message, the CSR will forward that info to the right person. i feel like they would look into to improving that. not sure how many people tell them about this stuff. they went from paper gaskets to fiber so maybe the same type thing could happen on hoses and the like.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 23, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I was just giving an example on the top handle. I know what you mean on its current worth in dollars and general worthiness.
> 
> I just thought of something, when the 070 kit comes out, we can put a 090 top on it moving it beyond the 880 and if I am not mistaken the 090 has a 6 shoe clutch that will work on the 070 as well, its basically the same saw. Sounds like milling nirvana to me. I just looked and Farmertec makes 090 66mm top kit, that info is a worldwide thing so I guess we can buy it here? Oh my that would that be a milling machine.


I though I read a thread here on AS that said making an 090 from an 070 would be like making an 880 from a 660...not doable but don't remember the details explaining why if they were stated.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 23, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> next time you are on their site send them a message, the CSR will forward that info to the right person. i feel like they would look into to improving that. not sure how many people tell them about this stuff. they went from paper gaskets to fiber so maybe the same type thing could happen on hoses and the like.


Will do, I have been beyond happy with the quality all the parts for exception of a few of those soft parts. If they could possibly fix this, I would have zero complaints about these kits and all the parts in general. Ran mine pretty hard milling last weekend and it was a joy to use.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2017)

On some saws the Chinese fuel lines are unacceptable such as the 029 where the fuel line takes a bend right near the carburetor, they tend to kink. On saws that don't have a sharp bend they may be okay..


----------



## sven556 (Mar 24, 2017)

I am interested in a couple of the current kits but I would like to see something along the lines of an 026/260.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 24, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> I though I read a thread here on AS that said making an 090 from an 070 would be like making an 880 from a 660...not doable but don't remember the details explaining why if they were stated.


The 660 is 91.6 and the bore is 54mm
Crank part# 1122 030 0408

The 070 is 106cc and the bore is 58mm
The 090 is 137cc and the bore is 66mm
These share this crank part#
1106 030 0400

A quick look on the internet of things 
www.thisoldchainsaw.com/stihl-070 might explain it better to you.

Either way I will do it and you can wait and see my results. 137cc milling machine...


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> I though I read a thread here on AS that said making an 090 from an 070 would be like making an 880 from a 660...not doable but don't remember the details explaining why if they were stated.


I remember a wrist pin and bolt pattern issue with 660 to 880. The older model comparison may have been other models #'s.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 24, 2017)

a 346XP clone would be interesting---


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2017)

The 070 and 090 are the same saw with a different topend and clutch. 6-shoe clutches are VERY expensive when you can find one.

@Bedford T , are you in marketing or sales at Farmertec?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 24, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The 070 and 090 are the same saw with a different topend and clutch. 6-shoe clutches are VERY extensive when you can find one.
> 
> @Bedford T , are you in marketing or sales at Farmertec?


 I assume you meant "expensive".


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> The 660 is 91.6 and the bore is 54mm
> Crank part# 1122 030 0408
> 
> The 070 is 106cc and the bore is 58mm
> ...


Take plenty of pics and videos of deck and other mods, if any are required. Will this be a Farmertec 070 /090 build or OEM 070...?


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 24, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Take plenty of pics and videos of deck and other mods, if any are required. Will this be a Farmertec 070 /090 build or OEM 070...?


They are doing the 070 kit so it would be a kit saw I would use. When I speak it's rarely on anything else but the kits. And I would have to be able to find and afford the parts if farmertec had not copied them. I was having a conversation about what we would like and I saw what was possible on this one kit. I felt that was fairly clear.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

So, this "project" is still down the road a good way. Thought you might be taking a current 070 you may have access to and tossing a AM jug on it to get a first hand experience with it so you can report back to your Chinese friends.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 24, 2017)

You were talking 880 and I countered with the hopped up 070 that I knew they were building. When I get the kit and if they sell the jug stateside as I mentioned earlier yes I would build it for milling. I had no idea that the 6 shoe clutch was rare. Without it it might not make sense. I did not look to see if farmertec made the clutch but did on the jug as mentioned. It was late last night when this occurred to me and I shared it with you. I am busy now but will look into the clutch soon.


----------



## mgr (Mar 24, 2017)

When are they coming with a 070 kit?


----------



## mgr (Mar 24, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The 070 and 090 are the same saw with a different topend and clutch. 6-shoe clutches are VERY expensive when you can find one.



How many do you need?


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

No worries, they are already available for $300 shipped and seem to be working fine for everyone that tries them.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2017)

mgr said:


> How many do you need?


I'll pass.


----------



## carrbear (Mar 24, 2017)

Less expensive six shoe clutches available here :

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-090-6-shoe-clutches.307878/


----------



## mgr (Mar 24, 2017)

Thats a normal price over here in Europe.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 24, 2017)

mgr said:


> When are they coming with a 070 kit?



a date was not discussed. the husky chainsaw was considered and discussed and that the 070 was in production. i could not say which would come out first. i would say soon. looking at their parts they have a lot of 070 parts already so i guess having enough to fill what ever number of boxes they decide they need to do is the kind of consideration they are at. he only tells me what he wants to to know and i can ask questions. i have no questions, i feel certain they are getting on with it. upgrading the 070 did not occur to me until johnny ask for a 880. for me the 070 really makes more sense now.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> this conversation reminds me a problem me and my dealer encountered when converting my 070 to 090
> the adapter sleeve wasnt long enough for 090 clutch assembly, its alot wider than 070 clutch
> i cant remember right but i think we used 2 adapter sleeve or maybe 2 of those ring like stuff that goes together with
> the adapter sleeve, is there a difference between 070 and 090 adapter sleeve ?
> ...


It appears that a full 090 conversion has a few minor bugs to work out. I have to wonder how much more power can be transferred through the 090 6 shoe over the 070 clutch? If the 070 clutch can handle most of the torque a 090 can put out then a clutch conversion at $150 to $200 per clutch + drum cost may make it a pass if I wanted to go this route.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> a date was not discussed. the husky chainsaw was considered and discussed and that the 070 was in production. i could not say which would come out first. i would say soon. looking at their parts they have a lot of 070 parts already so i guess having enough to fill what ever number of boxes they decide they need to do is the kind of consideration they are at. he only tells me what he wants to to know and i can ask questions. i have no questions, i feel certain they are getting on with it. upgrading the 070 did not occur to me until johnny ask for a 880. for me the 070 really makes more sense now.



Thanks for the 880 request credit but, I was really just a copy cat.


BB Sig said:


> Stihl 880. Just because..





Antarctica said:


> I'll never own an 880 or an 090, because I need one like a hole in the head.
> 
> But if they were pennies on the dollar, I doubt I could resist.





TPA said:


> 880 or 3120 for those of us who are into milling. I would say 395 but they already do the 660





kjudd said:


> An ms880 would be awesome. That would become my next milling saw.





Johnnybar said:


> Bedford, I'd sure be twinkling an eye at an 084/880 kit if the price was right. Maybe a 3120 but I hear they had a few more problems than the 880's did...could be hearsay.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 24, 2017)

That was a lot of work. I was just talking with you. Lol

Guess we need to use foot notes.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 24, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> That was a lot of work. I was just with you. Lol
> 
> Guess we need foot notes


nah ya just tap +quote a few times and voila!


----------



## BB Sig (Mar 24, 2017)

I probably have no need for an 880 either but if I have one, I'd find a reason to use it occasionally. 

I picked up an echo with a 27" bar and the guys in the store were taking bets on what I was using it for. They didn't like my answer 'nothing yet.'


----------



## TPA (Mar 25, 2017)

If 880s were on the menu, I'd be in for more than 1.


----------



## TreeJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Stihl ms260


----------



## mikerudder (Mar 25, 2017)

I would definitely consider an 880.


----------



## Robin Wood (Mar 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> It appears that a full 090 conversion has a few minor bugs to work out. I have to wonder how much more power can be transferred through the 090 6 shoe over the 070 clutch? If the 070 clutch can handle most of the torque a 090 can put out then a clutch conversion at $150 to $200 per clutch + drum cost may make it a pass if I wanted to go this route.



there's a big difference between those 2 clutches, 6 piece clutch will give alot more traction for the 090 p&c
you wont notice on small bars but as you get close to 60" bars 6 piece clutch will be definitely noticed


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 25, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> there's a big difference between those 2 clutches, 6 piece clutch will give alot more traction for the 090 p&c
> you wont notice on small bars but as you get close to 60" bars 6 piece clutch will be definitely noticed


I found a post stating that the early contra lightning S 137cc had the small clutch and seemed to cope ok so, if I happen to find myself with an AM 070 topped up to 090, I'll likely experiment with the small clutch first. Unless Huztl or someone makes the 6 shoe very affordable.


----------



## Robin Wood (Mar 26, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> I found a post stating that the early contra lightning S 137cc had the small clutch and seemed to cope ok so, if I happen to find myself with an AM 070 topped up to 090, I'll likely experiment with the small clutch first. Unless Huztl or someone makes the 6 shoe very affordable.



actually i heard the exact opposite thing, it couldnt handle the extra torque which called for the monster 6piece clutch. 

i had an 070 with pinched brand new bar which wont cut for sh!t. it kept burning clutches, i changed 3 clutches within a month. i upgraded to 66mm top end and the big clutch thinking i was cutting something harder than usual. the upgrade burnt my bar, only than i found out that it was pinching bar. it pulled through the hardwood and pinced bar

66mm p&c and 6 piece big clutch they are no joke


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 26, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> actually i heard the exact opposite thing, it couldnt handle the extra torque which called for the monster 6piece clutch.
> 
> i had an 070 with pinched brand new bar which wont cut for sh!t. it kept burning clutches, i changed 3 clutches within a month. i upgraded to 66mm top end and the big clutch thinking i was cutting something harder than usual. the upgrade burnt my bar, only than i found out that it was pinching bar. it pulled through the hardwood and pinced bar
> 
> 66mm p&c and 6 piece big clutch they are no joke


Bad luck! After every fuel/oil refill, check to see if the chain will pull freely while the saw is off. It is good insurance for all kinds of issues. Thanks for the info on the clutch.


----------



## Robin Wood (Mar 26, 2017)

you're welcome, another thing is the bigger clutch seems to engage abit early compared to the small counter part


----------



## TPA (Mar 26, 2017)

I'll put my two cents in regarding why I favor the 880 over the 070.

I would be using a larger saw like this for milling, and while it is true that in the cut you don't really feel the weight of the saw so much, you do feel it everywhere else. The 070 is 10 lbs heavier than the 880.

Also, after keeping up with the Huztl build threads for some time now, it seems that now and in the future we would be dealing with the issue of missing parts. Also there is the desire to use OEM parts for some items to help ensure long term reliability. 

The 880 is currently in production and has been for some time so parts are readily available at any dealer. 070 parts may be a different story, as has been discussed regarding the clutch.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 26, 2017)

The clutch is on the 090 conversion. The 070 is still supported and sold a ms720 I think.


----------



## Robin Wood (Mar 26, 2017)

070 and 090 parts are still available at most stihl dealers. they are still being made, i dont think 070 will weigh more 10 pounds than 880. maybe 2 or 3 pounds at most. 070 revs alot lower than 880 and with its low end power it will bog less compared to 880, should outlast 880 by far. roller case bearings compared to ball bearings, good for longevity and to withstand loads. outboard vs inboard clutch
the only thing 880 is better than 070/090 is probably av, air filtration, fuel economy, oil&gas fill angle


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 26, 2017)

TPA said:


> I'll put my two cents in regarding why I favor the 880 over the 070.
> 
> I would be using a larger saw like this for milling, and while it is true that in the cut you don't really feel the weight of the saw so much, you do feel it everywhere else. The 070 is 10 lbs heavier than the 880.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%! Who wants to get a new toy then need to get antidepressants for the parts misery! LOL


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 26, 2017)

Seems like I heard something about these 070/090's being a bit more of a pain to build or repair...maybe it was removing or installing bearings...not really sure. Any input on ease of build with common tools only?


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 26, 2017)

I just placed the Huztl 070 parts in a cart and it totaled $189. Not sure what might be missing. Maybe the 070 guys can report in. I added the gas tank bottom even though one pic of the crankcase shows it with that part...several other crankcase pics did not. Shipping was $108 but kit packaging might drop that a few bucks.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 26, 2017)

Kimballcody picked up an assembled 070 on Alibaba for $300 shipped so the price is comparable:


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 28, 2017)

I was just looking at Huztl today and they have an compete assembled saw "compatible" with an Echo cs-420es (minus bar/chain) for $140 *shipped*. Wonder what other saws they are considering assembling? Pretty good deal if this saw all works.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 28, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was just looking at Huztl today and they have an compete assembled saw "compatible" with an Echo cs-420es (minus bar/chain) for $140 *shipped*. Wonder what other saws they are considering assembling? Pretty good deal if this saw all works.


How much plastic is in that Echo?


----------



## tbohn (Mar 28, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> I was just looking at Huztl today and they have an compete assembled saw "compatible" with an Echo cs-420es (minus bar/chain) for $140 *shipped*. Wonder what other saws they are considering assembling? Pretty good deal if this saw all works.


It would nice to be able to get echo parts from them. I have several needs.


----------



## BB Sig (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd like to see an echo cs-1201 if we are going to ask for an echo!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought the Chinese saws weren't supposed to have the name "Stihl" on them. Do they not worry about copyrights at all or was that name tag added on later?


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 28, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I thought the Chinese saws weren't supposed to have the name "Stihl" on them. Do they not worry about copyrights at all or was that name tag added on later?


I don't think so either. I've never seen any branded with any sort of Stihl logos. Model numbers transfer, but no more than that. OEM vs Huztl on my saw.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 28, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I thought the Chinese saws weren't supposed to have the name "Stihl" on them. Do they not worry about copyrights at all or was that name tag added on later?


I did not know what you were talking about? Then I noticed the video thumb. Saws like that can be seized and are by customs. They trickle in. If they would have popped that seal on the box for an inspection he would have not gotten his saw. Those silver box saws are counterfeit, they come in a silver box like a Stihl. They are trouble. I don't gamble.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 28, 2017)

Often they stamp a serial on the case and often it's the same number over and over.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 29, 2017)

They counterfeit Stihl chain loops too. Box looks identical.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 29, 2017)

Even though I have bought Chinese parts that are used on Stihl saws I get an uneasy feeling with the companies over there stealing Stihl's design and building saws with their name on them. It's bad enough putting the MS number on it and it's a wonder the "MS" saws aren't being seized also. I guess it's one of those "do unto others" things...


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 29, 2017)

192


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 29, 2017)

Guess the badge and toolless fuel caps are a no no since they are likely covered by trademark and patent respectively. At least one more year or so on the fuel caps anyway. I believe everything else Huztl/FarmerTec is currently producing is fair game, assuming the 20 yr patent rule applies like it does to most items. I haven't seen them use OEM labeling on the metal castings, stampings and molded plastic parts.


----------



## tbohn (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the 070 followed by ms460.


----------



## tbohn (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Guess the badge and toolless fuel caps are a no no since they are likely covered by trademark and patent respectively. At least one more year or so on the fuel caps anyway. I believe everything else Huztl/FarmerTec is currently producing is fair game, assuming the 20 yr patent rule applies like it does to most items. I haven't seen them use OEM labeling on the metal castings, stampings and molded plastic parts.


My first 660 kit had MS 660 badge. The rest of the kits did not have badges. Huztl told me they could only send me badges with no writing on them.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 29, 2017)

tbohn said:


> My first 660 kit had MS 660 badge. The rest of the kits did not have badges. Huztl told me they could only send me badges with no writing on them.


There you go...playing by the rules it appears.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> There you go...playing by the rules it appears.


With a completely copied saw?


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> With a completely copied saw?


The only thing protected by law at this time, on 660 era saws and older, is the trademark and maybe a year left on the toolless fuel/oil caps. I believe they came out with those in the late 90's. Everything else is free game because it's been over 20 years on the patents. If that does not hold true, things have changed a lot since I last looked into it .


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 29, 2017)

tbohn said:


> My first 660 kit had MS 660 badge. The rest of the kits did not have badges. Huztl told me they could only send me badges with no writing on them.


 I'd much rather have a plain badge as an empty hole like my 066 had. I didn't buy the saw, just the top cover.


----------



## tbohn (Mar 29, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'd much rather have a plain badge as an empty hole like my 066 had. I didn't buy the saw, just the top cover.


They had plain white badges. They should sell them on their site.


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 29, 2017)

I lied to you guys. I assembled my kit 10 years ago. These saws last forever  if you guys wanna send me your AM badges i'll run them lol


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a project that I had been meaning to get to and today I went by my third dealer this week to get those stihl parts. my br600 had never the fuel lines replaced and I only run it during leaf season and it has never given me a ounce of trouble so I was giving back. So I had collected all the lines, connector, gasket, vent, filters, impulse line and the pump. I was pulling it out of the bags and the sun caught CHINA on the bottom of the pump and I just freaked a little. That pump was almost 9 bucks and why is it better than farmertec's. These are gas items, some of them wet items. The hoses from time to time I see a difference and its widely know I am a Farmertec fan giving them credit for beating the pants off of stihl in the price game. But when I hear buy oem parts its better, as of today, in my eyes, that is on a case by case basis. I should have went with a farmertec, that rubber or plastic cover is coming from material produced in china (and assembled)


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 30, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I had a project that I had been meaning to get to and today I went by my third dealer this week to get those stihl parts. my br600 had never the fuel lines replaced and I only run it during leaf season and it has never given me a ounce of trouble so I was giving back. So I had collected all the lines, connector, gasket, vent, filters, impulse line and the pump. I was pulling it out of the bags and the sun caught CHINA on the bottom of the pump and I just freaked a little. That pump was almost 9 bucks and why is it better than farmertec's. These are gas items, some of them wet items. The hoses from time to time I see a difference and its widely know I am a Farmertec fan giving them credit for beating the pants off of stihl in the price game. But when I hear buy oem parts its better, as of today, in my eyes, that is on a case by case basis. I should have went with a farmertec, that rubber or plastic cover is coming from material produced in china (and assembled)View attachment 568966



BUT, with a stihl tech supervising the facility and with guidlines in materials to be used from stihl. i've used some primer bulbs AM that were ok too but most of them harden up prematurely and/or crack. so how much do hutzl pay you bedford? lol i bought 5 unlimited hutzl coils for husky 3 series. one didn't work, would fart but not run, all others worked but died suddenly and now just this AM my last one i was really feeling good about advanced itself so far it was sputtering to all hell and then loud backfire killing the saw instantly. never seen any AM coil do that. thought i blew it up but it had compression so tried to restart. it then wouldn't 4 stroke at all even tuned down at just over 13k. OEM coil and all is well. i like hutzl for what they are and anyone should but anyone who thinks they are even kinda close to the real thing has to get their head out of their ass. the only thing i may like more are the aluminum 372 carb mounts i saw in one of walts vids. that is just going by walts opinion though as my order of a couple of them hasn't arrived yet. other then that nothing from them exceed OEM stihl or husqvarna quality so quit pretending like it does! lol


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 30, 2017)

I was simply saying cost is revlant. If they are made in China out of Chinese sourced materials chances are ones not worth more than the other. I was not talking about junk. I am waiting on a coil to making 038 kit run myself, there is always one thing that's out of whack. Still waiting and like you still buying.

I looked after I wrote the post they don't even make one. Stens does and I quit looking after that. I was making a point on made in china


----------



## tbohn (Apr 3, 2017)

See the complete 070 powerhead on Huztl's website for $379?


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Apr 3, 2017)

tbohn said:


> See the complete 070 powerhead on Huztl's website for $379?


Yes, I also saw it this morning. Quality seems to be quite good from the pictures supplied, although the fun-factor is obviously reduced since it is already assembled.


----------



## tbohn (Apr 3, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yes, I also saw it this morning. Quality seems to be quite good from the pictures supplied, although the fun-factor is obviously reduced since it is already assembled.


Agreed. I think I'll wait for a kit or for a reduced price for the complete saw.


----------



## Johnnybar (Apr 3, 2017)

$300 delivered reduced enough for you? KC seems to like his for the price.


----------



## tbohn (Apr 3, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> $300 delivered reduced enough for you? KC seems to like his for the price.



I am not sure that I need a 070 but that has never stopped me before. I would probably spend $300 for a reputable 070 clone. It looks like his came with a bar and chain too(?)


----------



## Johnnybar (Apr 3, 2017)

tbohn said:


> I am not sure that I need a 070 but that has never stopped me before. I would probably spend $300 for a reputable 070 clone. It looks like his came with a bar and chain too(?)


I think he already had the E bar iirc. Of the few Alibaba saws that do come with bars, they usually include fairly short ones for shipping purposes...not really useful other than break-in. The biggest appeal to the 070 for me is that after a couple parts are bolted on, you have an 090 milling powerhouse.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 3, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> First off they are making a drill attachment for the chain saw. That really would come in handy anytime you don't have access to electricity, or like putting up fence for example. There is a winch that can be coupled with a saw that might be interesting what do you think?
> 
> On the Husky models...if you could choose between these 4 husky models which ones do you find worth having and why do you feel that way. _*266, 288*_, 445 or a 455. They will choose two out of that lot. Which should they choose?
> 
> On the Stihl's I think we need a top handle saw. I was told there was an issue with the 200t handle at the AV and they were looking at that. There are other top handle models the 193t comes to mind, what top handle models would you like to see? How about other Stihl models the 070 is coming so we need to let them know what other models we would like to see, because it takes months to get one to market. I don't think they can copy the new ones.



266 and 288, there is already an abundance of plastic case clamshell stuff in the market. I would bring back something worthwhile were it up to me. I bet a 288 kit alone would outsell both 445 and 455 kits combined.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 3, 2017)

I hope they still make the 070 in a kit. I'd like to have one....99% of the reason is just to build it myself, though.


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 3, 2017)

They have introduced a built 070. That is very confusing. I was told that they did not like complete saws because of regulations. I guess now that there is no epa they must have reconsidered. I hope they do a 070 kit, new kits may be over in favor of complete saws.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 3, 2017)

I haven't done a kit as of yet but I plan to because the idea of putting my own saw together from a box of brand new parts just sounds like alot of fun to me. Also would be interesting to me to compare it to the Husky counterparts to the kit that I have. Another thing that appeals to me, it's cool project I would like to do with my son. What a cool teaching tool we can use to introduce the next generation at a price that makes it very affordable for almost anyone. I hope they don't discontinue the kits.


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 3, 2017)

I was careful in what I said. I said new saws. The kits sell to well. Your prespective is excatly like mine. I thought it would make a great father son project.


----------



## Johnnybar (Apr 3, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> They have introduced a built 070. That is very confusing. I was told that they did not like complete saws because of regulations. I guess now that there is no epa they must have reconsidered. I hope they do a 070 kit, new kits may be over in favor of complete saws.


My guess is that they are listing something they were already producing on contract for other distributors or, they are just marketing someone else's 070. They have been available from Chinese distributors for quite some time on Alibaba.



RIDE-RED 350r said:


> I haven't done a kit as of yet but I plan to because the idea of putting my own saw together from a box of brand new parts just sounds like alot of fun to me. Also would be interesting to me to compare it to the Husky counterparts to the kit that I have. Another thing that appeals to me, it's cool project I would like to do with my son. What a cool teaching tool we can use to introduce the next generation at a price that makes it very affordable for almost anyone. I hope they don't discontinue the kits.



If you are referring to the 070, you still can through Huztl. A little while back, I posted all the parts Huztl had that I knew were required to build one. There might be a few parts missing that they did not have listed...which is why I solicited input but no feedback occurred. Here it is again if you want to start a build:


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 5, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> My guess is that they are listing something they were already producing on contract for other distributors or, they are just marketing someone else's 070. They have been available from Chinese distributors for quite some time on Alibaba.



They will continue the kits thank goodness and the 070 kit will be available no later than the first part of next month maybe sooner, end of this month. they are preparing for a giant trade show there starting around the 15th-19th. i don't know if they are all going or not, its a big deal for them. The complete saws are a test on sales


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Apr 7, 2017)

395xp


----------



## Sepia (Apr 7, 2017)

"My bet is they will go with a husky 262"

If they build a 262xp kit, I will definitely buy one.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 7, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> "My bet is they will go with a husky 262"
> 
> If they build a 262xp kit, I will definitely buy one.


I'm hoping for the 288 myself


----------



## Mac&Homelite (May 3, 2017)

So Huztl just released a bunch of new bars, but all in .063 and .058. Who else would like some bars and chain combos in .050 running 3/8? I would get a 16 and a 28 if they did that combo. Really would be sweet if they also made some 3ft bars also.


----------



## Boomer 87 (May 3, 2017)

Really would like to see bars 3ft and up


----------



## Matto (May 4, 2017)

Husqvarna 395xp
Husqvarna 262xp

a lot of parts are already available but would like the complete kit:
Stihls ms200T 
and a Stihl HS81R 

and it would be nice to get some Echo spare parts. ( P/C kits, clutches, ...)


----------



## Johnnybar (May 4, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> Really would like to see bars 3ft and up


I agree if decent quality for the money. It is such a low tech item that they should have jumped on them long ago. They could clone oregon or stihl bars and then we would have the option to use replaceable OEM nose sprockets.


----------



## Johnnybar (May 4, 2017)

Yet another Huztl.net goofy shipping charge situation:

1ea 28" 3/8 .063 bar $10.16 + $16.34 shipping = $26.50 ea
2ea 28" 3/8 .063 bar $20.33 + $38.89 shipping = $29.61 ea 
3ea 28" 3/8 .063 bar $30.49 + $49.89 shipping = $26.79 ea

They really need to fix this kind of stuff to encourage volume purchases.


----------



## Bedford T (May 4, 2017)

It's based on weight


----------



## Bedford T (May 4, 2017)

Another item. Retailers don't control the shipping calculator that's supported by maybe PayPal if they use it, some aggregator complies that database. Shippers often do so maybe it's SF Express, but it's not Huztl trying to gouge you or being thoughtless about sales opportunities. You guys keeping saying the same thing over and over. It's wrong.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (May 4, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Another item. Retailers don't control the shipping calculator that's supported by maybe PayPal if they use it, some aggregator complies that database. Shippers often do so maybe it's SF Express, but it's not Huztl trying to gouge you or being thoughtless about sales opportunities. You guys keeping saying the same thing over and over. It's wrong.


I know Huztl isn't trying to rip us off with the shipping. Even with the shipping, it's a steal for many of the parts. Perhaps if they could get more volume over to the US in the form of a warehouse, the shipping would ultimately be cheaper and result in quicker shipping times.


----------



## tbohn (May 4, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> I know Huztl isn't trying to rip us off with the shipping. Even with the shipping, it's a steal for many of the parts. Perhaps if they could get more volume over to the US in the form of a warehouse, the shipping would ultimately be cheaper and result in quicker shipping times.


Sounds like a good business opportunity for someone to buy in bulk, get shipping costs down, and distribute in the US???


----------



## Bedford T (May 4, 2017)

They likely see us as a small portion of their customer base. They are worldwide. I made remarks with a guy that turned out to be in New Zealand, gotta keep that in mind. World's a big place. I bet taxes, rent etc would take the prices through the roof.


----------



## Johnnybar (May 4, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Another item. Retailers don't control the shipping calculator that's supported by maybe PayPal if they use it, some aggregator complies that database. Shippers often do so maybe it's SF Express, but it's not Huztl trying to gouge you or being thoughtless about sales opportunities. You guys keeping saying the same thing over and over. It's wrong.


Who said Huztl was gouging? If you think any online marketer should not invest time and energy into reducing 3rd party shipping costs, especially for multiple items or bulk single item orders, you'll have to explain that one to me a bit better.


----------



## TimTaylor (May 6, 2017)

Um. I agree. I did say that I would have spent a lot more if only the freight made more sense. But........on the original topic. Can we see some big old Husqvana saws please. 2100cd etc. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87 (May 6, 2017)

880 kit would be cool


----------



## TimTaylor (May 7, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> 880 kit would be cool


Yes please. What about something apart from Stihl or Husqvana?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (May 7, 2017)

Echo twin cylinder. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87 (May 7, 2017)

I would absolutely buy a poulan 8500 countervibe 5200 countervibe kit......i would buy one of those over any stihl or husky kit!!!!


----------



## TimTaylor (May 10, 2017)

Actually since I've just been looking for some hard to find bits, how about 045/056 and 042/048 Stihl? Both not made anymore both awesome imho . I would rate a new build copy 048 very highly indeed. The old reject parts built 048 I put together a couple of years ago is getting to be my favorite for firewood It just feels so solid. The 350 Chev of chainsaws, not the most powerful not the lightest not the most high tech but the most grins to the gallon. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbohn (May 16, 2017)

I want a ms460. I can piece one together for about $320 using Huztl and ebay. Huztl doesn't have a 460 flywheel, oiler, and maybe some other parts.


----------



## hotshot (May 17, 2017)

I'd like to see them make another battleship like this. Wait, they're working on it already...

Oh, and keep buying those Chinee parts to help their cause!


----------



## tbohn (May 17, 2017)

I was unaware that Hutzl was making carriers now? Can you buy it in a complete kit? I bet shipping is outrageous!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbohn (May 17, 2017)

Hotshot, I'm only messing with you. 
I can rationalize purchasing stuff from China because it's only a small amount and if I couldn't purchase stuff at the low prices, I wouldn't be purchasing them at all.
BUT, when it all gets added up, it is a very large sum of money that is being sent to China and not being spent in the US. It is creating jobs and wealth in China and not in the US.
I guess that when it gets down to it, I really enjoy messing with chainsaws and without the Chinese stuff, I would have to drastically curtail my chainsaw entertainment so that is why I do it and will continue to do it.


----------



## TimTaylor (May 21, 2017)

tbohn said:


> I was unaware that Hutzl was making carriers now? Can you buy it in a complete kit? I bet shipping is outrageous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Shipping is free. You build it yourself.......

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (May 21, 2017)

I've saved dozens of saws from being scrapped because they weren't valuable enough to put oem parts in
And the Chinese parts are holding up just fine.
I give the customer the option and usually they chose am parts
But since stihl lowered some prices I've been buying their chinese carbs lol


----------



## brandonstc6 (May 22, 2017)

I would like to see them make a carburetor for the Poulan 1800,2000 and 2300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbohn (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone have any insight on when / if new kits are coming??? I see more 070 parts on their site now.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 12, 2017)

I just spoke with my contact. He has been tied up the last 3 months focused on other aspects of the company. He is bringing more kits and products this year. Tbohn i mentioned you and said you were getting anxious, jonesing for new things to buy and build. I asked him to advise us as soon as possible. i also asked him to get with the warehouse and to work on order accuracy. he said that research and development was of interest to them and they want to give us great things to buy.

He was also concerned about request or talk about supplying bars and chains with the kits and i told him don't do it and don't put stihl on them. i made the suggestion that he take a box of saw badges, they sell the blank ones to their wholesale customers and have someone there print famertec on them instead of stihl and sell them on www.huztl.net. i said i think you would be surprised at how well they would sell. but please try your hardest to get everything in the kit box that is suppose to be there. also please take a close look at the crank on the 660 and see if there are clearance issues.

he was concerned about the 070 bar and chain. i told him no one was concerned that they did not sell that bar since it is not high demand item but that putting the mount types in the descriptions on the bars he does sell would help his customers make a good choice for themselves. I said i posted a bar that would work from cannon and others had drilled out large mount stihl bars to work so there were options, not problems.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 13, 2017)

chainsaw kits 30% off hurry www.huztl.net 
just saw it


----------



## tbohn (Jun 13, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> chainsaw kits 30% off hurry www.huztl.net
> just saw it


Ask and you shall receive. Ordered!


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ugh i wish you hadent said that i want one of those 372 kits there down to 118.50 ugh and im broke


----------



## JT78 (Jun 13, 2017)

Poulan 8500 of the saws listed also would love to see a husky 2100


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes 8500 would be awesome


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Please build the 2100. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 13, 2017)

I saw a video of a Dolmar wankel rotary saw. Not that many moving parts, it would make a great kit. May not have a big enough market though...? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would like to see a ms200t clone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 13, 2017)

brandonstc6 said:


> I would like to see a ms200t clone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That couldn't be far away, just about all of the parts are there now. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 13, 2017)

Problem with the handle av is keeping them from producing a 200t kit. When they figure that out they will


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 14, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Problem with the handle av is keeping them from producing a 200t kit. When they figure that out they will


Can you give us a clue what else they are thinking of making?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd548esco72 (Jun 14, 2017)

7L LS v-8??


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 14, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Can you give us a clue what else they are thinking of making?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Ask me again in 6 weeks and I will ask him. They gave us something...a big discount ....to keep us busy for a while.

There has been discussion on 3 Huskies (262,272,288 if memory serves me) and the 200t and the 070 which turned out to be complete saw with the promise of a kit in May. A drill attachment was put into the production schedule

I don't recall anything else being discussed I write about everything I hear so guys and gals can know 100% what I know. That's gotta be why the dude talks with me I the first place. They will have more stuff.

This is from me ...we have had no discussion on this....If I were them and my 380 and 440 kits did not sell well (from your comments) I would be slow to make more stuff. Have many of you bought these models? How can they know how many people would actually buy and not have a bunch of kits just sitting. I am going to do another 380 kit, it had best looking parts and @72cc is very powerful. You can't find a excellent condition 038 magnum anymore they have all been rode hard. My 440 is my most reliable firewood cutter. Look hard at what we have available until they get around to giving us more kits. How many of you has bought the new wrap handle for your 660? http://www.huztl.net/Stihl-MS660-MS...rews-1122-790-3611-1122-791-5501-p564564.html. they are showing us stuff for our toys as well.

Keep posting what you want. I know for a fact they are interested in serving us.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 14, 2017)

I have only two kits, the 440 and now a 372, couldn't see why I would want an 038 when I have a 440 but I guess it could happen just to say there it is.....But I have purchased a lot of individual parts for other saws and and to resurrect rubbish bin specials, which is how most of my saws arrive with me. I'm also thinking of buying a banker 440 kit just so I have a kit on the shelf. 
So I guess if I'm average ( not saying I am, cause I'm from the south island of new Zealand) then the kits probably sell pretty well...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbohn (Jun 14, 2017)

I have 440, 380, 372, and 660 kits. I think the 380 is the highest quality and the 660 is by far the best value. I did buy another 440 and 380 kit and a 070 yesterday. I think I will use them for backup and sell my OEM saws. I like the fact that I can smoke one of the Huztl saws and most likely can get it running again for about $30.

I still want a ms460.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 14, 2017)

I expect you are going to be in awe with the 070. Find that governor and give it a quick peak


----------



## tbohn (Jun 14, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I expect you are going to be in awe with the 070. Find that governor and give it a quick peak


I purchased some complete Huztl 660 motors off ebay. One of them came in with one of the cylinder bolts not all the way screwed down so I took it apart to se if I had other issues internally. It had some loose metal shavings in the case and the there was zero chamfer on the cylinder ports!

Do you think it would be worth while to check out what's inside the 070 when I get it? I still need to figured out what I am going to do for a bar.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 14, 2017)

tbohn said:


> I have 440, 380, 372, and 660 kits. I think the 380 is the highest quality and the 660 is by far the best value. I did buy another 440 and 380 kit and a 070 yesterday. I think I will use them for backup and sell my OEM saws. I like the fact that I can smoke one of the Huztl saws and most likely can get it running again for about $30.
> 
> I still want a ms460.


Far from curing CAD farmertec is spreading it, and that is a good thing.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 14, 2017)

tbohn said:


> I purchased some complete Huztl 660 motors off ebay. One of them came in with one of the cylinder bolts not all the way screwed down so I took it apart to se if I had other issues internally. It had some loose metal shavings in the case and the there was zero chamfer on the cylinder ports!
> 
> Do you think it would be worth while to check out what's inside the 070 when I get it? I still need to figured out what I am going to do for a bar.


I think from interacting with you, you are going to look. I felt strongly this once I was going to give in and trust they took the condition into account with this monster and since I am going to upgrade it to a 090 in the near future. I had nothing to lose. It's different and I felt in this one case me being a owner/user and getting to know the saw first was ok and maybe advisable. Those small engines we know that quailty control likely does not exist. My impression/suspicion was that's where the culls went. Without sounding mean, I don't mean too.

On the bar call cannon in Canada there is a lady that handles the USA market and have her track you down one with a seller in your area. The 36" I bought won't be replenished until fall, they have longer if you wish. Likely a USA dealer will have what you want. Both the large mount Stihl bars have to be drilled for the chain adjuster. I could not find a template from them so I chose the cannon, very expensive but it will last and can be fixed if needed. A guy here in NC is the sole authorized repair center and deservedly so. I was really shocked the more I considered the way Stihl has thrown it's 070/090 users under the bus. Just two more holes or a template and Stihl would have been a good choice. The cannon bar has orange lettering and I liked that. Good way to justify the extra $70.

Old timers say to check head bolts after every session


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 14, 2017)

tbohn said:


> I have 440, 380, 372, and 660 kits. I think the 380 is the highest quality and the 660 is by far the best value. I did buy another 440 and 380 kit and a 070 yesterday. I think I will use them for backup and sell my OEM saws. I like the fact that I can smoke one of the Huztl saws and most likely can get it running again for about $30.
> 
> I still want a ms460.




i've been selling off my oem saws Stihl ms290 and 025 to buy copies lol but i am keeping my dolmar 120 and stihl ms361


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 14, 2017)

FarmerTec should be smiling with these Revelations that folks are ditching their stihl's for FarmerTec copies.


----------



## gary courtney (Jun 14, 2017)

070 is 265.30 shipped


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 14, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> FarmerTec should be smiling with these Revelations that folks are ditching their stihl's for FarmerTec copies.


How I see it is they've had 7 or more years to work on cloning the 070 If you look those honda clone motors are just as good as a real gx160 honda !!! But they weren't always as good as they are now So that's why I Bought one 

I Wouldn't even think about buying one the first day they started making them First generation anything is bad really


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 14, 2017)

OH One more thing What would I Love to see huztl make A 1985-1989 Honda ATC / TRX 250r motor Or maybe just the cases !!!! 

Honestly They would sell a whole lot of them IF They could line bore the crank journals and make everything spot on Hotrods already makes an aftermarket crank/connecting rod and you can already get cylinders aftermarket gears clutches etc It just the damn cases that are so expensive


----------



## anysawpat (Jun 14, 2017)

262xp


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Jun 14, 2017)

Yep, when they manage to knock out the ms200t kit, I would be quite willing to sell my 017 in exchange. Any knowledge if they will make parts for the rear-handle 192/200t rear handle?


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 14, 2017)

tbohn said:


> I have 440, 380, 372, and 660 kits.
> 
> I still want a ms460.



I like my 460. It's not stock though and running a 064 piston. The 461's are nice to.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 14, 2017)

Is a 460 different to a 440bb ? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 14, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Is a 460 different to a 440bb ?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



The 440 crankcase is smaller and does well with the extra displacement. The hybrid 440 with the 460 topend ported is a beast. It turns more rpm but slightly less torque I believe. I've never ran a ported hybrid. Here's a hybrid and my 460. Both in different wood along with different bar and chain though. If anything I like to see some vids. These are Jason's vids 440  
My 460


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 15, 2017)

I always thought a 460 was the same case as a 440 and a 640 was the same case as a 660, but I see that's not true...? Stihl have a lot of cc overlap between models and it gets confusing when you include big bore and magnum models as well. 
If I have this right a 440 bb will be lighter than a 460 and have the same ish power but less torque,.. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 15, 2017)

So I'm going to need a kit for an 038 a 460 a 640 and 660 to start. Plus spares for the 010,012,044,048, 056, and 076 that I have already. Have I missed any? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 15, 2017)

Sent ya a pm. I don't want to derail bedfords thread to far


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 15, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> Yep, when they manage to knock out the ms200t kit, I would be quite willing to sell my 017 in exchange. Any knowledge if they will make parts for the rear-handle 192/200t rear handle?


I would image the parts will be part of the solution.


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 15, 2017)

I realize this is a bit OT but what kit would you recommend for a relatively inexperienced guy to put together?
This looks like it could be fun and help me to understand saws a bit better.
I have some spare time this summer, could be a fun project.

Russ


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 15, 2017)

They all assemble nearly the same. There are videos on how to do it. Pick the size saw you want and go for it


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the winch out yet? Keen to see how it compares to the Powerhouse CS winch on Amazon, which is itself about half the price of a Lewis and with good reviews.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 15, 2017)

You keep asking if the winch is out yet. I have not seen anyone say they are making one yet. I think one has been requested. They did say the drill was put into the pipeline. Winch would be cool. We should give them the summer and then ask for an answer to what's next.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 15, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> You keep asking if the winch is out yet. I have not seen anyone say they are making one yet. I think one has been requested. They did say the drill was put into the pipeline. Winch would be cool. We should give them the summer and then ask for an answer to what's next.


My mistake. So very sorry for the transgression.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 15, 2017)

Bluefish said:


> I realize this is a bit OT but what kit would you recommend for a relatively inexperienced guy to put together?
> This looks like it could be fun and help me to understand saws a bit better.
> I have some spare time this summer, could be a fun project.
> 
> Russ


From my experience I would pick something the size you would use, and watch the videos. I put my lap top on the bench so I could pause the vids at the points I was at so that I didn't miss anything. Watch a few because there are different ideas on different things, and you want to do it your way, or at least the way you choose. 
Then be patient because things can and do go differently than you expect. Then expect some debugging time. 
And take photos to share your experience with us. 
And enjoy

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 15, 2017)

Please do share, that is the fun of it.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

I just got word that the 070 kits will be out soon. the 070 is selling so fast in Africa they cannot not keep up, but they will and that is why they are late. We have to remember these guys are global.

During the summer they are going to have sales like carb day, engine day etc.

This is going to blow your mind they are going to start selling trimmers/brushcutters, earth augers, hedge trimmers, maybe in a week or two so keep an eye peeled. I have seen some they make and they are huge like the 500 series

I asked about rain checks on the ms660 kits we may have to wait on an answer its their weekend.

they asked again about which huskys to build again. i said i would count it up and let them know the votes so far


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 16, 2017)

Huztl is going to make me go broke.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

2100cd husky for my vote

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

These guys are going to get a significant percentage of my play money

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

Dieseldash said:


> Lol
> 
> I would imagine they are copying someone's design. The Chinese generally don't do their own engineering and design. I guess imitation is the best form of flattery.


You know they are just forming a Technial Dept to develop things. I think this earlier post is part of it making them understand what opportunities await them.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

I just went through the thread and so far it looks like a strong desire for the husky 288 with many other mentions like the 262, 288, 445, 455,460, 350, 298, 241, 346, 395, 1100-2101, 2100

stihls 460, 070, 020-200t, 193 260, 880, 048, 045-056, 192

poulan 5400, 8500, 4000

echo 590-600, 620, 3120, 1201

keep posting i will turn these in


----------



## Rob Stafari (Jun 16, 2017)

stihl 200T; husky 262, 288, 394, 2100; dolmar 166 for the win!


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

Pretty sure some of those might be difficult....Not sure but the 445,455,460 husky and the 880 Stihl might be too close to production end? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

Rob Stafari said:


> stihl 200T; husky 262, 288, 394, 2100; dolmar 166 for the win!


A nice big Dolmar! They are just art in my opinion like the old echos , a nice copy would be epic. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Jun 16, 2017)

Can I vote for the 262xp twice?


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Pretty sure some of those might be difficult....Not sure but the 445,455,460 husky and the 880 Stihl might be too close to production end?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


This thread is about what you guys want. They will know what they can do. They said they just need to know there is a market and your posts gives them an idea so they can decide where to make that investment. This is s long term thing. Example if 880 not possible now it might be later and long term interest declared here would nail that decision


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> This thread is about what you guys want. They will know what they can do. They said they just need to know there is a market and your posts gives them an idea so they can decide where to make that investment. This is s long term thing. Example if 880 not possible now it might be later and long term interest declared here would nail that decision


Fair enough. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Stafari (Jun 16, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> A nice big Dolmar! They are just art in my opinion like the old echos , a nice copy would be epic.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



Epic to say the least! A beast, a true legend, a highly desirable collectors saw... that parts are almost unobtainium for.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

Rob Stafari said:


> Epic to say the least! A beast, a true legend, a highly desirable collectors saw... that parts are almost unobtainium for.


That's why 2100 husky is in my list as well

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Can I vote for the 262xp twice?


If you been watching tbohn pops in and asks regularly for a 460. I would say that is determined buyer. Ask often, that shows a market


----------



## Rob Stafari (Jun 16, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> That's why 2100 husky is in my list as well
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



Exactly why its in mine as well.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm going to like the brush cutter and hedge trimmer. Both have been on my list for some time.


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 16, 2017)

Stihl 08. Ts350 parts are needed. Like the flywheel and ignition would be a huge plus. 076 ts760 gas tank and starter housing also.

There's so many things that would probably be helpful to many people. 

But all this is doing is making the epa mad cause we are bringing back some old engines


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

And saving the environment by not putting them all in the land fill

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 16, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> And saving the environment by not putting them all in the land fill
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


I tried a bunch of newer hand held power equipment. If I had unlimited money to replace it every year from being choked up and leaned out by the epa I would. 

But since I don't my 20 year old stuff pre epa works great. 

What amazes me. If you have a diesel mower and you have a shop put in a new engine. The shop has to disable the old motor by knocking a hole in the block. The epa has got out of hand all in the name of having clean air. They can pull my lawnboy 2 stroke mower out of my cold dead hands. 

On a side note the epa stopped the import of waste motor oil burning lister clone motors from india.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> I'm going to like the brush cutter and hedge trimmer. Both have been on my list for some time.


The farmertec brushcutters I saw on the internet were like big engines. 40-50cc. I have a fs130, big, but small potatoes compared to those. I am not sure what sizes they will offer. I am in for one. Maybe they will have the articulating hedge trimmer attachment on the bushcutters. A gas trimmer is a must have too. I wonder how bad international shipping will be with the long pieces. They need to buy there own plane to bring the stuff over. Maybe they can grow that big. Sell us good stuff cheap


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

OTAlucard said:


> I tried a bunch of newer hand held power equipment. If I had unlimited money to replace it every year from being choked up and leaned out by the epa I would.
> 
> But since I don't my 20 year old stuff pre epa works great.
> 
> ...


My mechanic heats his shop burning oil motor oil. The EPA is now toothless...for time being.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> The farmertec brushcutters I saw on the internet were like big engines. 40-50cc. I have a fs130, big, but small potatoes compared to those. I am not sure what sizes they will offer. I am in for one. Maybe they will have the articulating hedge trimmer attachment on the bushcutters. A gas trimmer is a must have too. I wonder how bad international shipping will be with the long pieces. They need to buy there own plane to bring the stuff over. Maybe they can grow that big. Sell us good stuff cheap


Remembering that"over" is relative. I'm in the other direction round the world from you. Maybe if they get big enough they can have local agents, like hobbyking do.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 16, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> And saving the environment by not putting them all in the land fill
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


The unsafe goods notice on unbraked chainsaws prohibiting their sale here almost forces the old saws into landfill rather than preserving our history. It's a shame it drives collectors underground trying to find old saws and stay off officialdom's radar. Has anyone even seen the ACC stats that prove unbraked chainsaws to be a disproportionate drain on taxpayer-funded healthcare?


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 16, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Remembering that"over" is relative. I'm in the other direction round the world from you. Maybe if they get big enough they can have local agents, like hobbyking do.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


The internet makes the world smaller until you post something. I do forget I live in a bubble. Never intentionally.


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 16, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> The internet makes the world smaller until you post something. I do forget I live in a bubble. Never intentionally.


Hey. The 070 doesn't come with bumper spikes I guess from huztl. ? I'll have to buy those seperate. Darn.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 16, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> The unsafe goods notice on unbraked chainsaws prohibiting their sale here almost forces the old saws into landfill rather than preserving our history. It's a shame it drives collectors underground trying to find old saws and stay off officialdom's radar. Has anyone even seen the ACC stats that prove unbraked chainsaws to be a disproportionate drain on taxpayer-funded healthcare?


We have that problem now as well. I have missed out on local auctions because they are removed by the administrator as being unfit for sale. I won an auction for an old saw that the owner just wanted rid of, it was seized so the inoperative chain break was moot, but the auction site refused to carry the sale through. 
The same auction site carries a good selection of knives and screw drivers which are obviously very unsafe...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 17, 2017)

is this one?
*




*
or this one. or which one? there a smaller sizes i just copied the larger ones
*




View attachment 585417

*


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice stuff, hopefully it comes in kit forms though. Who are they designing all this equipment from? Don't recognize a brand too much.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 17, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> Nice stuff, hopefully it comes in kit forms though. Who are they designing all this equipment from? Don't recognize a brand too much.


They are world wide like that little orange saw was, it was not from around here. I was curious so I went looking. Maybe someone will recognise them. One of them was a Honda 4 stroke I did not copy them. I copied the larger ones.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 17, 2017)

OTAlucard said:


> Hey. The 070 doesn't come with bumper spikes I guess from huztl. ? I'll have to buy those seperate. Darn.


Yes it comes with spikes. mine will be on a mill permanently and never install them. But I gotten and they are huge.


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 17, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Yes it comes with spikes. mine will be on a mill permanently and never install them. But I gotten and they are huge.


Very cool. Thank you. 


The blue concrete saw is a copy of a partner k700 it looks like. Or k750. The brush cutter stuff seems like its a copy of Mitsubishi. 

I've bought stuff from huztl on ebay for years and most of it worked great. Saved lots of power equipment for cheap. So we will see how well this stihl stuff does. I'll try to go make a video of mine when it all shows up.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 23, 2017)

Husky 2100cd and if it's as good as the 372 kit I just received I will dance a jig. The quality is awesome, possibly but say it in whispers, as good as or better than the husky it was copied from. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 26, 2017)

I need your feedback. please give your answer a little thought and write it down here. it will be helpful.

if the color was to change to the blue and white or red and white on the fs120 or the hs81. how would you feel if everything else was the same quality? I have been telling them they need to change this for our long term enjoyment and they finally asked me for more information and so I am asking you.

To me if the colors were consistent and the copy was high quality they should do it. my farmertec stuff has been labeled farmertec in my sig from day one. it looks good to me.

thanks for your help


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 26, 2017)

Would like to see them do a Husqvarna 55 kit, a lot of saws in that family kicking around.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess colour is important...... doesn't really matter to me if it's good quality. What colors are farmertec colors?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Jun 27, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I need your feedback. please give your answer a little thought and write it down here. it will be helpful.
> 
> if the color was to change to the blue and white or red and white on the fs120 or the hs81. how would you feel if everything else was the same quality? I have been telling them they need to change this for our long term enjoyment and they finally asked me for more information and so I am asking you.
> 
> ...


I am sort of torn on the color scheme also. As little as that should matter on overall quality, I would be more liable to get the tool if it was oem colors. I don't mind if they label their equipment with Farmertec/Huztl logos, just that the colors should stay true to what they are copying.


----------



## Rob Stafari (Jun 28, 2017)

I wouldn't have bought mine if it were blue. I'm not trying to completely fool people, but I do want the fun of getting to break it to them when they can't figure it out on their own.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 28, 2017)

Any news of a 200t kit? It would make my world almost complete.


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 28, 2017)

They need to make a stump grinder http://www.woodlands.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/alpine1.jpg

and a trencher http://terrasaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Small-portable-power-trencher-terrasaw.jpg

Those are two things that are super simple to make and would sell VERY WELL Once people caught wind of them


----------



## Hydro74 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd like to see either a complete or kit form of the following:
ms880
ms460
Husky 288
Echo twin 
I've built about 25 660 kits now and only 3 have come back for repair that being said I'm liking the farmertec/huztl parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 29, 2017)

Hydro74 said:


> I'd like to see either a complete or kit form of the following:
> ms880
> ms460
> Husky 288
> ...


Next month I am going to put up a decent Echo Twin for sale I've decided to start selling off a bunch of my chainsaws as of late


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jun 29, 2017)

More husky' s 
262
288
Etc.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 29, 2017)

Think 084 would come in handy. Heck just some of the parts would be gooood.


----------



## tbohn (Jun 29, 2017)

Hydro74 said:


> I'd like to see either a complete or kit form of the following:
> ms880
> ms460
> Husky 288
> ...


What type of repairs? Defects? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 29, 2017)

When are they going to release that chainsaw winch and what price?


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 6, 2017)

And the husky 2100cd

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok Guys the FS120 is out. It looks like it is missing the tube assembly. has got the controls. it looks good

free shipping right now


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 7, 2017)

In kit form?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like no


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 7, 2017)

I just logged on and had a look. That's a shame, maybe it'll be offered as a kit later. It does look good though. I would like a multi kit with a pole saw and this motor could be the start...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jul 7, 2017)

I see they have 36" bars to fit the 070 on there too!


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

Any news on which husqvarna saw might be in the pipeline? 
Still watching and waiting for the Stihl ms200t. 
Still hoping that husky 2100 parts might finally be available from someone.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

Nothing. I enjoyed passing on the things he told me. But lately he is not clear about what he means.

Example he said no on the 070 bar. I scrambled to find us a source and boom he puts up a bar. He bought it special. Must have you can see it does not have their name on it the 070 bar. So it was not planned. Maybe his bossed kicked his butt.

I would never tell you wrong. Not sure what's going on. If I figure it out I will speak up.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

They did tell me that the ms200t parts are coming. But not when. 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

Do you know if this thread gets read by your contact?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

yes they read it. thats why i was open and just said what i did. his boss might be the one with the time to read it.

did they tell you what the delay in the 200t kit was?


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

Tools would be an easy sell. I bought these for my fs130 would fit fs120.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

No. I just asked if they had the bits that I require and was told they are coming please wait. 
The communication is great, very fast and friendly so no problems there at all, 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

Inside is about 6mm


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

He told me he was excited about the 288. But I am not clear it's in production. There are steps to copy something I outlined what he said those were in some long posts last year. I don't think this got to the mold stage.

See what I mean about clear. If you are going do it. Action is required. I worry them to death if I don't like something or think they are overlooking something I point it out. I am not shy.

Hint hint


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

288 sounds good.And I will take your hint

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Hogden (Jul 21, 2017)

562xp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

i meant the hint to them, remember they read this. but saying or writing something the more the better. 

would it not be great if they also copied the tools or developed tools like the ones used to do things like set crank seals, install circlips, the handy brake spring tool and all the flanges for carb testing? the carb adapters that the stihl techs have to make or modify to test a carb and many many others. even though you often toss and replace a carb i sometimes want to know why.

they are becoming more and more of a big boys toybox. so having cheap tools to put the kits together or just maintain our saws, trimmers, blowers etc would be a pretty helpful thing, all my equipments maintenance schedule is fairly high and they sell most everything you need, but tools. he did say they close to finishing a developmental dept.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Jul 21, 2017)

A set of case splitting/joining tools would be great

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 21, 2017)

They read this? Hey, Santa, where me f'ing [winch]? 
That's paraphrasing an uncouth SOB comedian down-under called Kevin Bloody Wilson, BTW.


----------



## Sepia (Jul 21, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> A set of case splitting/joining tools would be great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CRANKCASE-SP...-262-265-268-271-272-346-351-353/291886266208

I bought one and it's the real deal.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jul 21, 2017)

Must have 262 and 288 kits. We need 262 and 288 kits. Did I mention I really want to see 262 and 288 kits?


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

I still have a couple of Kevin bldy Wilson audio tapes around here somewhere. I always thought he was Austruckingfalian. No offence intended to our Aussie neighbors. 
A winch would make a great Christmas pressie, to the man cave. To go with the 288 kit and the 2100cd bits......

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jul 21, 2017)

How about a high top cover and HD filter conversion kit for the 365/372 kits and some bigger husky bars like 3/8 .050 28inch.


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> A set of case splitting/joining tools would be great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They have that Item NO: PJ91015
Http://www.Huztl.net


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> They have that Item NO: PJ91015
> Http://www.Huztl.net


Yes that fleabay link was to a farmertec splitter. Cheaper at huztl actually. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

When you buy on Huztl you are buying directly from farmertec. Less eBay fees and such.

Actually direct from famertec no middleman on Huztl


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 21, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> I always thought he was Austruckingfalian.


 yeah mate, those unlucky buggers across the ditch have to call that fouthcouthedmunt theirs.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> When you buy on Huztl you are buying directly from farmertec. Less eBay fees and such.
> 
> Actually direct from famertec no middleman on Huztl


We have people here in nz buying bulk from them and selling on our version of the bay, with big markup. Fellas got to make a living I guess but it's a bit of a rip. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

The Huztl prices are very low. Farmertec sells in bulk and you have to buy a lot a once to get a price that is just a bit lower. I mean a bit.

eBay is a great place to buy used cause you not not as described. Not here it's best to buy on Huztl because it's new. 

That's part of the reason I talk about them so people don't get ripped. I can give examples of the same thing on markup occuring here. You just need to know where to buy. I enjoy my toys. I just bought the wrap handle and it cost a third of what most cost. That's a bunch. I bet it's good quality. It will be about a week before I see it and I will post it in the 660 thread. Just another example of a good deal.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah I get that people don't want to use aftermarket, but I like my toys too, and when the quality is as good as it is, and I can keep my old toys running and build some new old toys....well then I'm in

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 21, 2017)

Amen


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jul 21, 2017)

If they are listening and watching..... poulan 8500 plz, for the love of god poulan 8500. I beg you lol


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 21, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> If they are listening and watching..... poulan 8500 plz, for the love of god poulan 8500. I beg you lol


Really? Are they that good? You have awakened my CAD. Poulan well and truly wrecked things here selling nasty saws from budget supermarket stores. But a good one....

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jul 21, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> How about a high top cover and HD filter conversion kit for the 365/372 kits and some bigger husky bars like 3/8 .050 28inch.


That's a good one that would be a best seller they offer them in kits but not separately.
When i do find long bars from them it's usually .58 gauge for some reason.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jul 21, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Really? Are they that good? You have awakened my CAD. Poulan well and truly wrecked things here selling nasty saws from budget supermarket stores. But a good one....
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



8500s are awesome. 85ccs of torque monster, really strong saws


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jul 21, 2017)

grack said:


> That's a good one that would be a best seller they offer them in kits but not separately.
> When i do find long bars from them it's usually .058 gauge for some reason.


Are you saying they sell the parts needed to make a high top? Also the .058 bars are great so far but a major pain to buy chain for here locally.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 25, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> Are you saying they sell the parts needed to make a high top? Also the .058 bars are great so far but a major pain to buy chain for here locally.


They only sell the high top filter so far. Have you tried 063 chain in that bar? The 063 bars I bought would fit much bigger chain so I wonder if 063 in an 058 bar might be better. Or an 050 if they are as loose as mine. Has anybody tried it?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jul 25, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> They only sell the high top filter so far. Have you tried 063 chain in that bar? The 063 bars I bought would fit much bigger chain so I wonder if 063 in an 058 bar might be better. Or an 050 if they are as loose as mine. Has anybody tried it?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk





TimTaylor said:


> They only sell the high top filter so far. Have you tried 063 chain in that bar? The 063 bars I bought would fit much bigger chain so I wonder if 063 in an 058 bar might be better. Or an 050 if they are as loose as mine. Has anybody tried it?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


058 will work in a used 050 so I'm sure it would do the same with 063 in an 058


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 25, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> 058 will work in a used 050 so I'm sure it would do the same with 063 in an 058


My 063 hultsforma bars came "pre worn" so to speak, I just wondered if the other sizes were the same, so that 063 chain would be your better choice? I'm sure they will fix whatever went wrong, but I have these good looking bars that I can't get chain thick enough for. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Jul 26, 2017)

Here is something they could stamp out for pennies a piece and ship for next to nothing. Why hasn't anyone done this, when the muffler mod is the most common modification to chainsaws there is?


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 26, 2017)

Here is the FS120 they recently released.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-copy-of-the-powerhead-and-controller.311926/


----------



## OTAlucard (Jul 26, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Here is the FS120 they recently released.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-copy-of-the-powerhead-and-controller.311926/




http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAFETY-TECH...080654?hash=item41befc4f4e:g:eYUAAOSwTM5YtHGv

Very good deal on a USA Made vacuum tester I Just bought one cause I Want to do a leakdown test on the saw and I Liked this price the most USA Made for the army


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 27, 2017)

OTAlucard said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAFETY-TECH...080654?hash=item41befc4f4e:g:eYUAAOSwTM5YtHGv
> 
> Very good deal on a USA Made vacuum tester I Just bought one cause I Want to do a leakdown test on the saw and I Liked this price the most USA Made for the army


You think it will work? Be great


----------



## bikemike (Jul 27, 2017)

Gotta run. But il hit like on anyone who says 200t 020t


----------



## OTAlucard (Jul 27, 2017)

I think so. The dual gauge only goes to 10 vac 10 psi. But that's all you really need for this. Plus it's army surplus. 30 dollars shipped is nice


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 11, 2017)

Farmertec we need your help. we have these elasto start handles that break because you have made them wrong please correct them so we can have something worth wild. we rather buy yours. hyways is still shorter by some.

your product on the left, hyways in the middle and stilhs is on the right. brand new out of package. should be no must understanding, 

thanks for all you do


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 11, 2017)

Where's that winch?


----------



## TimTaylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Has anybody tried the new type bars with the new sign writing? Are they less loose? I'm really a fan of the chain it's very hard and holds an edge better than much more expensive chain. I tried the 3/8 063 chain on an old tired Stihl bar and it was very tight in the groove, it actually gave it a new lease of life but it would be great if the farmertec bars were good as well

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Aug 12, 2017)

But I will wait for bars and winches and drills if only we could get the rest of the bits for the ms200t ( and maybe a long handle kit for ms200s?) 
And 2100 husky bits please please, at least a piston and cylinder and brake? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Aug 12, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> But I will wait for bars and winches and drills if only we could get the rest of the bits for the ms200t ( and maybe a long handle kit for ms200s?)
> And 2100 husky bits please please, at least a piston and cylinder and brake?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Yes! I really want the 200t already.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 12, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Has anybody tried the new type bars with the new sign writing? Are they less loose? I'm really a fan of the chain it's very hard and holds an edge better than much more expensive chain. I tried the 3/8 063 chain on an old tired Stihl bar and it was very tight in the groove, it actually gave it a new lease of life but it would be great if the farmertec bars were good as well
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Tim have you written them? They have a message system on the website. I encourage you to Write them and ask them pointed questions. Measure your bar(s) channel and share it with them. They are off until my Sunday night which is their Monday morning. Give them 24hrs to check with the warehouse or Technial services if that Dept is up and running yet. 

I have a suggestion. I would tell them your channel width and ask them to check a bar on their shelf and tell us what to expect.

Another suggestion don't leave out the positive comments on the chain. That will break the ice.

Let us know what happens.

The bars and chains are helpful. I am a strongly believer in telling them what's wrong so they can make changes. 

I would phone them under normal circumstances but the message system is the best way here. If you could speak their language that would blow their mind if you could phone them. "Hey I am calling from New Zealand and I would like to speak to technical services about your bars" . lol bet they would love that


----------



## TimTaylor (Aug 12, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Tim have you written them? They have a message system on the website. I encourage you to Write them and ask them pointed questions. Measure your bar(s) channel and share it with them. They are off until my Sunday night which is their Monday morning. Give them 24hrs to check with the warehouse or Technial services if that Dept is up and running yet.
> 
> I have a suggestion. I would tell them your channel width and ask them to check a bar on their shelf and tell us what to expect.
> 
> ...


Actually they wrote to me, which was great. I have been in contact with them about little things, and have made sure I always tell them about the positive things as well. The only problems I've had so far have been the ms440 carbs, the bad squish on the 52mm 440 cylinder, the non functional stretch once and break starter handles, and the bar grooves. I solved the carb problem eventually with a genuine carb but I'll get another farmertec one once they have had time to work out the issues, the cylinder was solved by going back to 50mm(the quality is awesome) , I don't really need a stretchy starter handle, and the coating on the bars is something Stihl and husqvarna could learn from, so I'm sure eventually the other problems will be fixed( someone said it might have been a very worn bar that was used to measure from) 
All in all I'm very pleased with the communication and service and I told them that too. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 12, 2017)

Constructive criticism is never a bad thing when you are trying to get something right. I think they do most things right too. But I was just addressing the bar. You mentioned it before and wondered if you told them, what they said, etc.


----------



## TimTaylor (Aug 12, 2017)

It's interesting the replies, I guess there is a language barrier, slightly, I always get thanked but sometimes the question can be deflected. I didn't get a direct answer to the bar, just a thankyou for my feedback and an assurance that they are dedicated to helping. And that's fine I can see why they wouldn't want to admit fault, people can use that against them in some circumstances, as long as the information is getting through and I can see it is by the quality of the husky 372 kits. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbohn (Aug 14, 2017)

Huztl now has ms180 and ms250 kits at $55 and $65. You can get both delivered for about $220 total.


----------



## kjudd (Aug 14, 2017)

Fingers still crossed for an MS880

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 14, 2017)

on the bar sorry for late reply. i told you before i did not have that problem. its the only answer i could give and I was interesting to see what they might have said. but its no big deal to me. your right its a language barrier.

i did look further into the elasto start and the huztl handle on my complete huztl part. the rope was only 12mm shorter than the OEM so not enough to cause a switch. but since the alarm bell was rang I bought a replacement rope assembly at stihl today for 3$ and with the 4$ I spent on the Huztl part even after changing out the rope without a lot of reason I have a whole 7$ in it. So I saved between 18$ and 20$ by buying the huztl part.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 14, 2017)

tbohn said:


> Huztl now has ms180 and ms250 kits at $55 and $65. You can get both delivered for about $220 total.


i started a thread


----------



## TimTaylor (Aug 14, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> on the bar sorry for late reply. i told you before i did not have that problem. its the only answer i could give and I was interesting to see what they might have said. but its no big deal to me. your right its a language barrier.
> 
> i did look further into the elasto start and the huztl handle on my complete huztl part. the rope was only 12mm shorter than the OEM so not enough to cause a switch. but since the alarm bell was rang I bought a replacement rope assembly at stihl today for 3$ and with the 4$ I spent on the Huztl part even after changing out the rope without a lot of reason I have a whole 7$ in it. So I saved between 18$ and 20$ by buying the huztl part.


Yes it's no big deal, I'll order another bar or two and see what they are like, I suspect it might have been just the 25" ones. 
I bought a handful of stretchy pull cords and broke two with two pulls, admittedly on a saw with big compression and no comp release. So I went back to the solid handles and have had zero failures. Like I said I'm not worried about it at all, I haven't made a fuss and won't be. I still have some brand new handles and I have wondered if potting them with two part bushing rubber might make them tougher.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbohn (Aug 14, 2017)

I measured the rail gap on my Huztl 25 inch bar it ranges from 0.069 - 0.072 inch depending where I measure. It is sold as 0.063. The tip was much wider than that.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 14, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> First off they are making a drill attachment for the chain saw. That really would come in handy anytime you don't have access to electricity, or like putting up fence for example. There is a winch that can be coupled with a saw that might be interesting what do you think?
> 
> On the Husky models...if you could choose between these 4 husky models which ones do you find worth having and why do you feel that way. 266, 288, 445 or a 455. They will choose two out of that lot. Which should they choose?
> 
> On the Stihl's I think we need a top handle saw. I was told there was an issue with the 200t handle at the AV and they were looking at that. There are other top handle models the 193t comes to mind, what top handle models would you like to see? How about other Stihl models the 070 is coming so we need to let them know what other models we would like to see, because it takes months to get one to market. I don't think they can copy the new ones.




A good HEAVY Duty Wench attachment, one that runs on rice, and will also split and stack wood too


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol
That's mean


----------



## TimTaylor (Aug 14, 2017)

Enough Stihls now(once the 200t is done) unless it's something really interesting like an 056 magnum, or a really vintage saw. BIG and Old. 288 would be great 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 15, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Where's that winch?



See post #319

They make them by the millions, the problem _is trying to export them into USA_! It's not just patents and tariffs involved.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Aug 15, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> See post #319
> 
> They make them by the millions, the problem _is trying to export them into USA_! It's not just patents and tariffs involved.


Just on another thread and was interested on importing a south american echo to the US. He said that the US freight forwarders are the way to go. Makes sense, make it to a less restrictive country, and then to the US. Not surprised, as there is always a way around a restriction.


----------



## uprangewilly (Aug 16, 2017)

looks like huztl has a couple new kits available on their website.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Sep 7, 2017)

I wish they would come out with an 045/056 ignition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remle (Sep 7, 2017)

What they should really come up with is a 10 cube 090. It's the holy grail of big saws and if Farmertec were selling it, it would give them free word of mouth advertising on the forums and YouTube for decades to come.


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 7, 2017)

Remle said:


> What they should really come up with is a 10 cube 090. It's the holy grail of big saws and if Farmertec were selling it, it would give them free word of mouth advertising on the forums and YouTube for decades to come.


They make the 070 and they make the 090 cylinder. So they do now have a 090.


----------



## tbohn (Sep 7, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> They make the 070 and they make the 090 cylinder. So they do now have a 090.


Are Huztl 090 cylinders available yet?


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 8, 2017)

I knew I shoulda said out of stock


----------



## TimTaylor (Sep 8, 2017)

Remle said:


> What they should really come up with is a 10 cube 090. It's the holy grail of big saws and if Farmertec were selling it, it would give them free word of mouth advertising on the forums and YouTube for decades to come.


Holy grail of Stihl big saws.....I still think a 2100 CD husqvarna would be a very worthy copy. Holiest holy grail. Imho.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6 (Sep 18, 2017)

Is there any hope for some 576xp parts? I'm hoping for them to come out with a muffler and a cylinder and piston kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6 (Sep 21, 2017)

Is there any particular reason why they don’t make very many parts for current production models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB Sig (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd imagine that the real manufacturers would throw a royal tantrum and all the political pockets they have stuffed would have to do something. 

In reality, I think the laws are such that they would be prevented from importing the parts if they did that. Stuff that patents have expired appear to be fair game.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Sep 24, 2017)

Stihl ms261cm lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Sep 24, 2017)

Once more for luck, again. Big old husqvarna. Please. 288 or 2100cd. I was told to keep asking. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Sep 24, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Once more for luck, again. Big old husqvarna. Please. 288 or 2100cd. I was told to keep asking.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Actually, who would be disappointed to find a 380CD kit in stock? Not me.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 24, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> I was told to keep asking.


In that case, where's the winch?


----------



## tbohn (Oct 4, 2017)

Farmertec hasn't had any specials on the Huztl and Arbortec sites lately. What gives? Their daily/weekly specials keep me coming back to their websites.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 4, 2017)

tbohn said:


> Farmertec hasn't had any specials on the Huztl and Arbortec sites lately. What gives? Their daily/weekly specials keep me coming back to their websites.


I think they are having supply trouble. New Environmental regulations if you can believe that...there?. I will see if I can find out anything. Just for kicks message them and share what they say, see if we can make sense of the answers we get


----------



## vthokie412 (Oct 5, 2017)

I’d like to see a 346xp and an ms441


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davhul (Oct 5, 2017)

For the price point and cheaper shipping due to weight a ms390 might be a good choice. They have most the parts available.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 5, 2017)

I think you could make your own 390 if you don't mind putting in a bunch of orders...I've ordered about everything but the engine/tank assy. case from them and they do sell it...


----------



## davhul (Oct 5, 2017)

I'll have to look into that. there's really not that many parts compared to the 660


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 6, 2017)

It's a lot easier to do the engine assembly, crank and bearings, etc. on a clam shell engine. You can even buy the engine already assembled. Most of the parts can be bought with free shipping which would save a bunch on multiple orders.


----------



## davhul (Oct 6, 2017)

So you would order from their eBay store to get free shipping?


----------



## BrokenSVT (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm still holding out for the ms200t.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 6, 2017)

davhul said:


> So you would order from their eBay store to get free shipping?


 I'm kind of a tightwad, I look around for the best overall deal, price+shipping. If their ebay store has the best price then I would go there. On some 390 parts there are other sellers on the west coast selling the same product and can ship quite a bit quicker if you're in any hurry. There also are some sellers in Florida, bought a few things from them, no problem..


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 6, 2017)

davhul said:


> So you would order from their eBay store to get free shipping?


On eBay they have items listed twice once free shipping, once not. They have been doing that a long time. With shipping is higher normally. On auction items they often will cover everything in the shipping cost.

I think on huztl the price is set with shipping cost in mind. eBay price can never be better than huztl because of it's seller costs. Sometimes things are lower for other reasons like sales.


----------



## TimTaylor (Oct 6, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> I'm still holding out for the ms200t.


I think all of the bits are there now except the throttle rods, and springs, carb cover, and some of the screws . The bits that seem to be impossible to get anywhere. I asked them when I could get those bits cause I have two genuine Stihls that someone has pulled to pieces and lost those exact pieces, and I was told soon......a year ago.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydro74 (Oct 6, 2017)

Here ya go boys
https://m.made-in-china.com/product/Farmertec-Arborist-Chain-Saw-with-CE-GS-MS200T-756900365.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 6, 2017)

Hydro74 said:


> Here ya go boys
> https://m.made-in-china.com/product/Farmertec-Arborist-Chain-Saw-with-CE-GS-MS200T-756900365.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slow down. What that means is they will make it if you place the minimum order. You must have gotten that off their wholesale store. Sort of a concept saw. Imagine what we can do if you pay us enough lol

Don't want nobody to have a heart attack.


----------



## Hydro74 (Oct 6, 2017)

The ms660 was a "concept" saw awhile back other manufacturers made it but too but farmertec was one of the last to offer it as a complete saw on alibaba


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok let us know when it arrives. We will be anxiously awaiting.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 9, 2017)

tbohn said:


> Farmertec hasn't had any specials on the Huztl and Arbortec sites lately. What gives? Their daily/weekly specials keep me coming back to their websites.


I got word as part of a larger message that they had some national holidays back to back and it was just not possible to coordinate. i need to remind them its important to let us know. maybe they did not because they kept shipping. hard to get every angle discussed from an occasional email.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 9, 2017)

Something in the 30-45CC range that is a pro-grade saw - not a plastic frame with a clamshell engine.


----------



## piscesfitzy (Oct 9, 2017)

Ms461


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 9, 2017)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Something in the 30-45CC range that is a pro-grade saw - not a plastic frame with a clamshell engine.


 Like maybe a 346XP or maybe an 026?


----------



## Marco (Oct 10, 2017)

Poulan Pro 335 would be nice


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 10, 2017)

Ms460

Ms200t

090 cylinder

Nikisail coated cylinders for all saws have both kind

More pro tools

Pole saw power head restocked

Felt washer for 070 build

Parts for 270

Better elasto start handle sets

The other two av sets of firmest for ms660

32" bars for ms660

All circlips with shorter tails. Put more sizes on website.

Measure all bar channels and post the results so you pay attention. And we are always happy and you sell tons of bars, perfect start.

Put a darn packing slip in every order you send to us.

Test every 250th carb and pull them if something's wrong.

If a supplier screws you make him make it right and don't sell it.

Give us a 1$ coupon for every 40$ order or a 3$ credit after 2 orders and don't make us beg for it if you screw the tracking up. Lots of us order less more often.

Fix the search box and make the word search disappear when you start typing.

Stock huztl as well as you do HLs site arbortec.

Packing slips mandatory

Wedges

Wedge pouch

Chainsaw cases, soft cases would be fine.

2n1 copies of the chain sharpener.

Links, repair kits for the chains

Chain vises

File handles


----------



## davhul (Oct 10, 2017)

About the cylinders. 
I would want to know if i'm buying Chrome or nikasil when they state what it is. Don't think your upgrading using caber rings with a chrome cylinder. Their not recommended. 
So the question is how can they distinguish which is which? By part numbers? Why of course not I've never seen a part number on anything. 
Wait .... then we might get a packing slip!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 13, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> On eBay they have items listed twice once free shipping, once not. They have been doing that a long time. With shipping is higher normally. On auction items they often will cover everything in the shipping cost.
> 
> I think on huztl the price is set with shipping cost in mind. eBay price can never be better than huztl because of it's seller costs. Sometimes things are lower for other reasons like sales.


 Thing is, on ebay they have other vendors beside Huztl and sometimes offer multiples, which is how I like to buy them. Like fuel filters, I prefer to buy them at least 10 at a time.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 13, 2017)

davhul said:


> I'll have to look into that. there's really not that many parts compared to the 660


 If you're building a saw they don't come much easier to build than the 390, I've probably built a half dozen in the last couple of years, all still going I think...I sold the pretty ones and kept the ugliest one to use around here..


----------



## davhul (Oct 14, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If you're building a saw they don't come much easier to build than the 390, I've probably built a half dozen in the last couple of years, all still going I think...I sold the pretty ones and kept the ugliest one to use around here..



Your right about that. One can be stripped down in minutes. I just got through putting a huztl case on a 290. Only issue is the oem caps wouldn't fit without modding it. Their case didn't have the notch casted for the cap. Other than that everything lined up.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 14, 2017)

I imagine if you dropped a line to Huztl about that they would probably change the next ones, they seem to be pretty accommodating..


----------



## davhul (Oct 14, 2017)

I plan on it. Everything else looked and worked good. 
I wish they would polish their mold to a mirror finish. Then the case wouldn't look so dull and wouldn't get dirty as bad.


----------



## TPA (Oct 15, 2017)

There has to be an 088 (MS880) or 3120 kit.

What man would not buy one of these just to have it? I mean it's the largest of the modern style saws. If you started building them, how many of your clients would be begging you to sell them one?

If I were having a BBQ, I would have it sitting near the woodpile so my friends would be sure to see it and start asking questions just to show off.

And of course it is a mandatory item for milling. Many would be sold just for milling. Think how many of the Alaskan style mills they sell, that's how many people are into milling.


----------



## TimTaylor (Oct 15, 2017)

TPA said:


> There has to be an 088 (MS880) or 3120 kit.
> 
> What man would not buy one of these just to have it? I mean it's the largest of the modern style saws. If you started building them, how many of your clients would be begging you to sell them one?
> 
> ...


Yes. Exactly. The big saws are cool. We are just building them for fun aren't we? Are you going to build a hot rod with a 1.6 four cylinder motor? 
088, 3120, 2100, more power..

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 15, 2017)

Since I'm of the older generation I think I'll stick to the 026 or 346 size saws, big ones just a little much for my use.


----------



## TPA (Oct 18, 2017)

Huztl gave a little preview in a Facebook post regarding the 026, 046, and the 880.
They are also supposed to be at an Expo in Kentucky right now.
https://www.facebook.com/huztl.net/?fref=mentions


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 18, 2017)

Whole lotta parts slip by their quality control now. Just open a ms250 kit. They are capable. It would be great if the 260 460 880 are good kits. Man some of the parts in the 250 kit are actual crap. First time I said that. I got a kit today. I am sure I can fix it but why? If they really cared they would go in that trailer where the kits are stacked to the ceiling open them up and replace about 5 parts and add the missing ones and reseal and stackem back up. But no you get to convince them there is a problem and they know full well there is a problem.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 18, 2017)

Maybe the solution to the MS250 problem is just to not buy them, maybe Huztl will figure out why they're not selling.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 18, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Maybe the solution to the MS250 problem is just to not buy them, maybe Huztl will figure out why they're not selling.


That's very gentle of you. It's like hobby crack for me. I need to get a woman in my life or play a sport, maybe gamble like I just did. They will feel my rath. But your right. I knew going in honestly sometimes this clears up. And this is more than constructive criticism.

I actually wrote them and said don't send me a kit with X, X,X,X wrong with it like you have with others. I guess they gave me the finger because they did what I asked them not to. Tells me they don't actually give a hoot. We have ways.


----------



## davhul (Oct 18, 2017)

And the people who have had the kit and have the same problems need to get them to change by speaking up about the problem. That's how the 660 evolved over the last year. Still have problems but it's better. ::I've had 3 kits that was bought in September 2016 and now have a cross labeled 2017::660 kit so I'll see if it's better.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 18, 2017)

davhul said:


> And the people who have had the kit and have the same problems need to get them to change by speaking up about the problem. That's how the 660 evolved over the last year. Still have problems but it's better. I've had 3 last September 2016 sold kits and a cross labeled 2017 660 kit so I'll see if it's better.


That's right. So it's is like crack. I knew it!


----------



## davhul (Oct 18, 2017)

I had to edit my post. After rereading it I must have been on crack.


----------



## TimTaylor (Oct 19, 2017)

They are improving things and they do listen, I'm guessing the old packaged stock doesn't get fixed though. The 440 kit wasn't a kit so much as a starter challenge for the stout hearted, but the 372 kit had zero defects and zero missing bits. My point, if there is one, is that both were fun, and sure I don't trust the 440 and probably never will but I didn't buy them to get a cheap chainsaw I bought them to build and to satisfy my CAD a little, and in that regard the 440 has occupied me more and provided me more challenge. And since I got quite an early 440 and a late 372......I'm willing to bet those 250s will improve. 
I just want my 2100cd and 288 or 3120! 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter92 (Oct 19, 2017)

I would like the 394 instead of having to use a Big Bore 395 Kit 
Peter


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 19, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> They are improving things and they do listen, I'm guessing the old packaged stock doesn't get fixed though. The 440 kit wasn't a kit so much as a starter challenge for the stout hearted, but the 372 kit had zero defects and zero missing bits. My point, if there is one, is that both were fun, and sure I don't trust the 440 and probably never will but I didn't buy them to get a cheap chainsaw I bought them to build and to satisfy my CAD a little, and in that regard the 440 has occupied me more and provided me more challenge. And since I got quite an early 440 and a late 372......I'm willing to bet those 250s will improve.
> I just want my 2100cd and 288 or 3120!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


What sort of money would you be willing to pay for a 3210? I ask because I know a guy who knows a guy who can get them pretty cheap. Maybe not China KnockOff cheap but I was surprised.


----------



## TimTaylor (Oct 19, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> What sort of money would you be willing to pay for a 3210? I ask because I know a guy who knows a guy who can get them pretty cheap. Maybe not China KnockOff cheap but I was surprised.


What sort of condition? Above board? 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## traffic903 (Oct 19, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> What sort of money would you be willing to pay for a 3210? I ask because I know a guy who knows a guy who can get them pretty cheap. Maybe not China KnockOff cheap but I was surprised.


Do tell??!! I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Greenmachine (Oct 19, 2017)

Another vote for the 200t or whatever that little "one hander" is called. Yes i know you should use two hands.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Oct 19, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Yes. Exactly. The big saws are cool. We are just building them for fun aren't we? *Are you going to build a hot rod with a 1.6 four cylinder motor? *
> 088, 3120, 2100, more power..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



My little Fiesta ST running 22 pounds of boost(soon to be 25), with flat foot shifting and two stage rev limiter, resembles that remark. Maybe she's not a 10 second Street car, but she gives cars with way more guts quite a challenge frequently, and running a 1.6L engine. 

I digress. Carry on.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 19, 2017)

Just thought I'd mention that Huztl does have the 070 saw already assembled for around 379 with free shipping. That would probably be as cheap as buying the kit and paying postage of around $100 or so.


----------



## TimTaylor (Oct 19, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> My little Fiesta ST running 22 pounds of boost(soon to be 25), with flat foot shifting and two stage rev limiter, resembles that remark. Maybe she's not a 10 second Street car, but she gives cars with way more guts quite a challenge frequently, and running a 1.6L engine.
> 
> I digress. Carry on.


I think with 22lbs boost you probably do have a little bit more power. [emoji41] and fun is the point? Hey......turbo chainsaw.........mmmmmmm.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 19, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> What sort of condition? Above board?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


New, parallel imported.


----------



## davhul (Oct 19, 2017)

Stock turbo? Or you already upgraded. Im running a 2.0l and the TD-04 turbo was running 22lbs and that was at its max as far as efficiency goes. I ended up with a 20g and it pulls hard. 
I'm hunting a factory twin scroll for my ej207 set up.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Oct 19, 2017)

davhul said:


> Stock turbo? Or you already upgraded. Im running a 2.0l and the TD-04 turbo was running 22lbs and that was at its max as far as efficiency goes. I ended up with a 20g and it pulls hard.
> I'm hunting a factory twin scroll for my ej207 set up.



Still running the K03. Last spring I was going to pick up one of the cool hybrid turbos from across the pond, but chose engagement ring instead. I'll still get the turbo...one of these days.

Don't get me wrong, the stock turbo is rather inefficient at stock boost levels. It runs out of wind around 5500 rpms. It's hella fun on the way there though. Instantaneous boost is the recipe. Lighting the tires on third(sometimes fourth) gear pulls can get some funny looks.


----------



## TPA (Oct 19, 2017)

Parallel imported...hmmm...what does one cost?


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 20, 2017)

TPA said:


> Parallel imported...hmmm...what does one cost?


Too much by the time it is sent to NZ and then sent over to USA.


----------



## traffic903 (Oct 20, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Too much by the time it is sent to NZ and then sent over to USA.


Details KiwiBro??


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2017)

041 Farmboss, would be a heavy for most, neoprene ice fishing gloves help.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 21, 2017)

traffic903 said:


> Details KiwiBro??


Last time I asked was about 6 months ago so I'm sure details have changed. But if I recall correctly, they were about $1700, which is less than I paid for my 395. But a 3120 is too much saw for me anyway, so I didn't take it any further.


----------



## traffic903 (Oct 21, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Last time I asked was about 6 months ago so I'm sure details have changed. But if I recall correctly, they were about $1700, which is less than I paid for my 395. But a 3120 is too much saw for me anyway, so I didn't take it any further.


Gotcha cheers.


----------



## Stationary Smell (Oct 30, 2017)

So I'd the winch going to happen? Just curious. It'd be nice to have a more affordable option.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 30, 2017)

Stationary Smell said:


> So I'd the winch going to happen? Just curious. It'd be nice to have a more affordable option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Agreed.
Are you aware of Powerhouse?
https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883I
They didn't return my emails.


----------



## Stationary Smell (Oct 30, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Agreed.
> Are you aware of Powerhouse?
> https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883I
> They didn't return my emails.


I haven't seen them before. I'll have to look into them

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TPA (Oct 30, 2017)

Marco said:


> 041 Farmboss, would be a heavy for most, neoprene ice fishing gloves help.



I think that Huztl wouldn't do to bad to offer a 041 Super conversion kit. Jug, studs, nuts, piston. That one shouldn't be too tough to do. There are a lot of 041's out there, and a lot of people who want to turn them into Supers.


----------



## Probablywillforget (Nov 2, 2017)

When are they going to do a chainsaw winch?


----------



## brandonstc6 (Nov 3, 2017)

Wonder if they are getting any closer to a ms200t kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 5, 2017)

From what I've been reading on other threads about the Huztl kits I kinda wish they wouldn't make any more kits unless they want to include all the parts and quit using sub standard parts. I know that business is good and parts supplies might sometimes be low but they shouldn't cut quality to make production...


----------



## ratman36 (Nov 30, 2017)

346xp 268xp 390xp MS260 200T MS460


----------



## suttererman85 (Nov 30, 2017)

390xp 395xp ms460


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm going to go with a kit that comes with ALL parts necessary, and requires no additional OEM parts to make functional. Less on quantity, more on quality. They are rapidly loosing me on their kits with the lackluster quality. 200t would be nice but fix the kits they already have.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 30, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> *Whole lotta parts slip by their quality control now.* ... *Man some of the parts in the 250 kit are actual crap.* ...


Not lack of quality control as much as just low standards if they knowingly allow it to continue to happen.


----------



## ratman36 (Nov 30, 2017)

Come on guys you act like you should get OEM parts for 65 bucks plus trip. These kits do have some crap parts but when you build them find,fix or replace them. If you built a MS250 with OEM parts from dealer it would cost you 1000 bucks for a 45cc saw,lol.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2017)

ratman36 said:


> Come on guys you act like you should get OEM parts for 65 bucks plus trip. These kits do have some crap parts but when you build them find,fix or replace them. If you built a MS250 with OEM parts from dealer it would cost you 1000 bucks for a 45cc saw,lol.


I hope my bitchin is over with. When you see great and then crap if you don't speak up it's your own fault. I just got my 250 wheel and it was great. So they solved that problem. I tell you that would have kept on unless I or you stop them... no kidding. God bless them their process does not self correct


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2017)

So the lesson is dig your heals in and be consistent and super clear. Lots of pictures. Clear do not repeat this mistake...or they would have. I am excited to see if they are back on track for others besides myself


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 30, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> So the lesson is dig your heals in and be consistent and super clear.


 That's not a lesson its a bloody sermon from the pulpit. 
Oh, and where's my bloody winch


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> That's not a lesson its a bloody sermon from the pulpit.
> Oh, and where's my bloody winch


I gave it away for free. [emoji41]


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 30, 2017)

I understand these kits are cheaper than their Stihl counterparts and don't expect the same quality but I do believe you shouldn't have to badger them to send the parts they said were in the kit. They should have enough integrity to send the parts they advertised. I also don't believe that the parts were accidentally left out since they've had plenty of time to check the kits against a parts list.


----------



## JohnsonD (Dec 7, 2017)

Things I would like to see:

48" or at least 42" bar for 070
090 6 piece clutch
Chainsaw winch
Chainsaw drill

More kits of any kind, but more specifically:
Post hole auger
Leaf blower
String trimmer
14" Concrete/cutoff saw
Ms200t saw
Ms880 saw


----------



## JohnsonD (Dec 7, 2017)

How about a 090G conversion kit. It seems to me that it would involve only a handful of parts on the right hand side of the saw.


----------



## TimTaylor (Dec 8, 2017)

And husqvarna 2100cd parts. At least piston and cylinder....please

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jneuf (Dec 9, 2017)

Trying to play catch up with this post...have there been any updates to when the drill attachment is going to be released?


----------



## TimTaylor (Dec 23, 2017)

No new information that I have heard. 
A lot of the part numbers are out of stock but I guess Chinese New year is coming up, I guess we won't see any thing new for a while. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## quzick (Dec 24, 2017)

i'll be happy if they make an husky 254xp, 262xp, 346xp/353 (340-350 is not the same) crankshaft.


----------



## lostone (Dec 25, 2017)

Stihl 046. I would like to get one of those kits and put a Meteor cylinder/piston/caber ring on it.


----------



## TBS (Dec 25, 2017)

I see they have the echo cs420 clone on their site now.


----------



## TBS (Dec 25, 2017)

I'd like to see them make a gz4000 and 4500 kit.


----------



## tombukt2 (Dec 25, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Right now I think I'd rather have a cheap gas chainsaw for homeowner duties than an expensive battery unit. Batteries go bad also.



Find an 80's 3.3 poulan or the craftsman model its a Ron Hartil design and prolly one the Better saws Ive ever owned . Just got another for 40 bucks 325 solid roller nose bar rim sprocket ive had the original since like 87 or so still screams great can be taken to 70cc pretty easily great round the farm or firewood pit .


----------



## Matt Hogden (Dec 27, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> First off they are making a drill attachment for the chain saw. That really would come in handy anytime you don't have access to electricity, or like putting up fence for example. There is a winch that can be coupled with a saw that might be interesting what do you think?
> 
> On the Husky models...if you could choose between these 4 husky models which ones do you find worth having and why do you feel that way. 266, 288, 445 or a 455. They will choose two out of that lot. Which should they choose?
> 
> On the Stihl's I think we need a top handle saw. I was told there was an issue with the 200t handle at the AV and they were looking at that. There are other top handle models the 193t comes to mind, what top handle models would you like to see? How about other Stihl models the 070 is coming so we need to let them know what other models we would like to see, because it takes months to get one to market. I don't think they can copy the new ones.


I would like to see them build a saw of their OWN DESIGN!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> I would like to see them build a saw of their OWN DESIGN!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


THIS!!!


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> I would like to see them build a saw of their OWN DESIGN!



Here is Huztl's crack design team hard at work:


----------



## TimTaylor (Dec 28, 2017)

tombukt2 said:


> Find an 80's 3.3 poulan or the craftsman model its a Ron Hartil design and prolly one the Better saws Ive ever owned . Just got another for 40 bucks 325 solid roller nose bar rim sprocket ive had the original since like 87 or so still screams great can be taken to 70cc pretty easily great round the farm or firewood pit .


If you can buy one for 40 bucks would you want to build a kit copy? I would think it would be more expensive. Are parts hard to come by? I want them to build bits for my old saws that I can't get bits for any more so that I can still run them. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## tombukt2 (Jan 1, 2018)

yes same here i actually just want a few . dont want to pay 1500 plus for any hand tool with and engine . a real andreas 064 and 0120.. is about all id want from the stihl line up . something of own design uhh no. all designs owned by white industries and other think tanks. re design the wheel. have you looked at Huztl power sports page ?


----------



## Matt Hogden (Jan 2, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> Here is Huztl's crack design team hard at work:


Beavis and Butwipe could do better than Huztl

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Jan 2, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> Here is Huztl's crack design team hard at work:



I bet they put nacho cheese in the oil tank.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jan 2, 2018)

tombukt2 said:


> yes same here i actually just want a few . dont want to pay 1500 plus for any hand tool with and engine . a real andreas 064 and 0120.. is about all id want from the stihl line up . something of own design uhh no. all designs owned by white industries and other think tanks. re design the wheel. have you looked at Huztl power sports page ?


Yes. I like that huztl seem to have a sense of fun. I think it's great that if it can be raced, somewhere someone will be racing it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unionvillecountryboy (Jan 24, 2018)

I want the 880


----------



## Jackbnimble (Jan 31, 2018)

Is Huztl all junk, overpriced or both?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Jackbnimble said:


> Is Huztl all junk, overpriced or both?



It's basically priced just right. The price gap between bottom and top quality components has opened up a lot during the past decade so paying peanuts for Huztl parts means you get what you pay for, nothing more, nothing less.

Carburetors and their repair kits usually work well enough, but they are exactly the same many other Chinese sellers carry, often offering faster shipping and far better return/refund policies.


----------



## TheTone (Feb 1, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> Carburetors and their repair kits usually work well enough, but they are exactly the same many other Chinese sellers carry, often offering faster shipping and far better return/refund policies.



With the way Huztl has gone lately, I would be interested in getting contact information for those sellers. Do you have names, etc. for them?


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 2, 2018)

I started a new 200t thread. Got email this morning with limited info. 200t and TS400 are out soon. They are on holiday from the 7th to the 26th. I will updated the new thread when there is more complete info. Another cool thing is they are going to have a pop off valve.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Feb 4, 2018)

I would love them to be shut down!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Feb 23, 2018)

Matt Hogden said:


> I would love them to be shut down!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Why?


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 23, 2018)

TimTaylor said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Without wishing to speak for Matt, I'd surmise it is because he doesn't think disrespectful pricks deserve to prosper. That's a stance not without justification, me thinks.


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 23, 2018)

Feeling the love





http://thechainsawkitguy.com Kit info


----------



## TimTaylor (Feb 23, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> Without wishing to speak for Matt, I'd surmise it is because he doesn't think disrespectful pricks deserve to prosper. That's a stance not without justification, me thinks.


I totally agree..... About the disrespectful pricks.... I haven't found hutztl to be disrespectful at all, and compared to my every experience of $bay they are great, if you are patient and respectful. 
If you look at the copy and rebuilt junk on that big bay site that people are trying to pass off as genuine and the markup charged, disrespectful is exactly the word I would use

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel (Jun 21, 2018)

I would like them to produce no counterfeit saw, no fake product, no stolen-intelectual-property items, no BS!
I would love them to produce good quality, their own brand product. Their own design!

We have to play by the rules. I am "playing"my life fair and I expect from the others the same.
Is it just me, is this real? We, community of hard working (arbourists extremely hard working) people, by buying this kind of products, we are supporting this sort of low-life activity? Phew.

I like China, I visited China and Hong Kong. As production guy, I was impressed by the craftsmanship and skills, ingenuity and determination. I would love to support young Chinese company by buying their saw. I have lots of Chinese made stuff. This flipping phone included.

As much as I respect every man's decisions, I just cannot comprehend this Huztl related part of the forum.

I will never buy stolen design saw.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 21, 2018)

Most of the stuff they build if not all, Is copyright expired stuff. If the original manufacturer wants to control the parts let them but if they don't it's great to be able to get parts for those old saws. If you don't agree I support your right to an opinion as long as you don't mind me posting mine 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jun 21, 2018)

441...just because I know our Chinese friends with their attention to detail will be sure to get all the fiddly bits right.


----------



## Leafy (Jun 21, 2018)

Karel said:


> I would like them to produce no counterfeit saw, no fake product, no stolen-intelectual-property items, no BS!
> I would love them to produce good quality, their own brand product. Their own design!
> 
> We have to play by the rules. I am "playing"my life fair and I expect from the others the same.
> ...



If it was actually stolen it wouldnt be hard for stihl to prevent them from getting sold here. Aliexpress has an EXTREMELY strict policy on counterfeit goods, and ebay is also aggressive at removing listing to copyright violating parts. And for the same copyright violations the huztl and arbortec sites could get DCMA takedowns. But thats obviously not whats going on here. You buy parts store brake rotors and pads made in china for you car right? You go to the dealer to buy wiper blades and washer fluid? Theres nothing different here than normal besides its a lot easier for a non-oem to make a chainsaw chassis than a car, but we're even starting to do that with cars, you can buy a complete non-oem 68 mustang.

Now Huztl customer service blows. I've had some just obviously bad parts in my 372 kit. BB kit bad plating, cracked crankcase at the front dowel (they just slammed the halves together to put them in the box, misaligned), and the coil only lasted for 1 minute. Its been like 2 weeks since I started to get replacements, nothing yet.


----------



## Karel (Jun 22, 2018)

TimTaylor said:


> Most of the stuff they build if not all, Is copyright expired stuff. If the original manufacturer wants to control the parts let them but if they don't it's great to be able to get parts for those old saws. If you don't agree I support your right to an opinion as long as you don't mind me posting mine



Hi Tim. I am unsure, can you correct me please?
The 200t, discussed here and sold widely is out of Stihl intellectual property rights?


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm told that because stihl now make and market the 201t and that the design copyright for the 200t has expired that it is ok but I'm not a copyright lawyer. I buy oem parts for stihls, I actually think that stihl sell more parts because of huztl than otherwise because most people use some oem parts and if you couldn't get cheap parts for old stihls people would just dump them and run cheap saws, a lot of people only want a couple of hours a year out of a saw and money is a factor. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 22, 2018)

I have said from the start that if everybody handled themselves in an honorable manner when they got a bad part. I mean not ask for more just demand a workable part in replacement of the bad their customer service would not suck. People don't report them, accept 5$ and move on. There is a market for what they do. Just like Tim said an old saw can be made useful. I bought a decomp for my huztl 070 today. It took 6 weeks and 35$ from Germany I was lucky they would sell it. Soon they will not and huztl will be one of the few sources. But we have to train them. Sell me a bad part and jerk me around and I am going to take you to the mat every single time. I will tell you a secret without an explanation. Demand they pickup the turd part.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## MG porting (Jun 23, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> First off they are making a drill attachment for the chain saw. That really would come in handy anytime you don't have access to electricity, or like putting up fence for example. There is a winch that can be coupled with a saw that might be interesting what do you think?
> 
> On the Husky models...if you could choose between these 4 husky models which ones do you find worth having and why do you feel that way. 266, 288, 445 or a 455. They will choose two out of that lot. Which should they choose?
> 
> On the Stihl's I think we need a top handle saw. I was told there was an issue with the 200t handle at the AV and they were looking at that. There are other top handle models the 193t comes to mind, what top handle models would you like to see? How about other Stihl models the 070 is coming so we need to let them know what other models we would like to see, because it takes months to get one to market. I don't think they can copy the new ones.


You know Bedford T i thought about this for quite a while now and I would really like to see them come out with the stihl 064av for the reason that I have one and love the heck out of it and getting parts for it is a pain.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 23, 2018)

Do you think that China is making all these chainsaw parts? I’m wondering if all these chainsaw parts are like the oem overstock or discontinued saw parts?

I think the market is wide open for big bore kits.


----------



## MG porting (Jun 23, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> Do you think that China is making all these chainsaw parts? I’m wondering if all these chainsaw parts are like the oem overstock or discontinued saw parts?
> 
> I think the market is wide open for big bore kits.


Not likely oem is way better in quality on some of the parts granted I've seen some nasty from oem but pretty rare the aftermarket don't have the quality control like oem now I'm sure Stihl and Husqvarna outsource some of there parts that's a giving just like everyone else.


----------



## Leafy (Jun 23, 2018)

The huztl 372 plastic is a drastically different color than the real stuff.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 23, 2018)

Make a Husqvarna 2100xp or 2101xp


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes please. 2100 or 2101. What a cool kit that would be. A good mill power plant and if they made brakes like the old ones they would sell heaps. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 27, 2018)

A 288xp, 480xp would be ok?

There was a smaller 288xp like the size of a 266se. The 480 was a scaled down 2100.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 30, 2018)

Actually the brakes for a lot of those old saws are getting hard to find, it seems like most of the pros using them at the time ditched the brake and now if I want to run one here I need the brake to be working. Brake parts for things like 2100, 268, 380, and 048, 056 stihl would be very cool 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 30, 2018)

Right now with the new saws having mini processors anything that is pre processor or xtorq would do.

Old school rock solid dependable from the past. The work horses I once used to make my bread and butter.

Husqvarna 266, 268, 288, 480, 2100/2101.

The 266xp was a solid performer.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jul 1, 2018)

346xp


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 1, 2018)

Timbo74 said:


> 346xp


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, yeh I'd love to see chinese bearings hold up to 14,000+ rpms. Probably run a Hutzl 346xp and send chinese shrapnel into your hands. Which would be what one deserves buying their junk clones.


----------



## cedar rat (Jul 1, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> Make a Husqvarna 2100xp or 2101xp



Agree!!!

A good 2100 is one hell of a work horse, it would be great to have China parts for them!


----------



## Leafy (Jul 1, 2018)

rngrchad said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, yeh I'd love to see chinese bearings hold up to 14,000+ rpms. Probably run a Hutzl 346xp and send chinese shrapnel into your hands. Which would be what one deserves buying their junk clones.



I'm testing the China bearings to that speed on my china 5200.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jul 1, 2018)

rngrchad said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, yeh I'd love to see chinese bearings hold up to 14,000+ rpms. Probably run a Hutzl 346xp and send chinese shrapnel into your hands. Which would be what one deserves buying their junk clones.


Where do you think most bearings are made nowadays?


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 1, 2018)

China

Don’t knock China there barefoot doctors on bicycles cure throat cancer. Many decades ago.


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 1, 2018)

Timbo74 said:


> Where do you think most bearings are made nowadays?



japan is where most bearings are made today. Not China.

And I buy Boca for when I need the very best which are made right here in America.

Just had two cheap Chinese’s pillow block bearings (installed by yours truly) crack the races in less than 3 months on heavy machinerywhereas the oeM Japanese bearings lasted 20 some years.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 1, 2018)

Have they improved their porous case castings, that are prone to chip or break?


----------



## Timbo74 (Jul 1, 2018)

rngrchad said:


> japan is where most bearings are made today. Not China.
> 
> And I buy Boca for when I need the very best which are made right here in America.
> 
> Just had two cheap Chinese’s pillow block bearings (installed by yours truly) crack the races in less than 3 months on heavy machinerywhereas the oeM Japanese bearings lasted 20 some years.


According to Google China is the largest bearing manufacturer in the world.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jul 1, 2018)

If there was a 346xp kit, one could easily install oem bearings into it....problem solved.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 1, 2018)

Most of my bearings when building American machine tools came from timken and Torrington bearing company. New departure is another one.

Choose wisely grasshoppers or we end up doing the job twice. This scares me when someone is selling a saw refurbished using Chinese parts. If your looking for a home owner saw it might last. But I ran my saws for a living, the thought in my mind would be making the back cut on a large tree and having the saw die while steering it. Pay now up front or pay again later. Btw those $0.59 cent crankbearings scare me.

My husky 372xp was rebuilt but they didn’t do the crank bearings and seals so it toasted the cylinder again. I learned this lesson on the old husky dirtbikes to do the whole engine top to bottom. Don’t skimp. My engine pressure test lasted for 12 hours max.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 1, 2018)

Duce said:


> Have they improved their porous case castings, that are prone to chip or break?



Porous castings is from the sand molds. Inside car engines we use a GE glyptol electric motor paint. It’s seals the sand. Plus the motor oil flows over it smoother.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry for all the posts but there was a husky 181 that had a crank bearing problem. My point is it was a smaller saw the size of a 266. If they can fix it to larger bearings that’s the saw to build/offer. It was nimble to run. Husky fixed it.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 1, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> Agree!!!
> 
> A good 2100 is one hell of a work horse, it would be great to have China parts for them!



Most woosses are complaining about saws being heavy. None of my wannabe wood cutters came close to me cutting with a 2100. Even when they purchased a 480cd they couldn’t keep up.

I destroyed a stand of red oak timber so fast it should of been against the law. Sick saw if you can handle it.

The forest ranger knew I had twin 2100’s the biggest saws around. After a bad hurricane came through he called me to open up a blocked road. He told me on the phone I know you can do it.
I took seven cords of firewood from that one 100yo maple tree. It was the biggest tree I ever cut.


----------



## cedar rat (Jul 1, 2018)

I remember bucking up the big logs with my 2100's, start the cut, bring the power head down and dawg it in, then put your knee under the handle for extra leverage and make that saw grunt! Take a new chain and cut down the rakers and it would melt through red cedar, and that manual oiler was handiest thing ever on a big bar!
I would buy another 2100 in a heart beat if I could get new parts!


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 1, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> Most of my bearings when building American machine tools came from timken and Torrington bearing company. New departure is another one.
> 
> Choose wisely grasshoppers or we end up doing the job twice. This scares me when someone is selling a saw refurbished using Chinese parts. If your looking for a home owner saw it might last. But I ran my saws for a living, the thought in my mind would be making the back cut on a large tree and having the saw die while steering it. Pay now up front or pay again later. Btw those $0.59 cent crankbearings scare me.
> 
> My husky 372xp was rebuilt but they didn’t do the crank bearings and seals so it toasted the cylinder again. I learned this lesson on the old husky dirtbikes to do the whole engine top to bottom. Don’t skimp. My engine pressure test lasted for 12 hours max.


Hard to understand your post. Saying to only use oem parts to rebuild your saw. Name brand bearings, but on a thread asking for Chinese made copies. Confusing at best.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 1, 2018)

What’s the life of a Chinese 372?

I’m saying don’t pass up doing the crank bearings for a quick fix. Use good quality bearing not the $.59 cent ones


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 1, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> What’s the life of a Chinese 372?
> 
> I’m saying don’t pass up doing the crank bearings for a quick fix. Use good quality bearing not the $.59 cent ones





Huskybill said:


> What’s the life of a Chinese 372?
> 
> I’m saying don’t pass up doing the crank bearings for a quick fix. Use good quality bearing not the $.59 cent ones


Do not know how long it will last. Worried about Chinese crank bearings, but cheap Chinese upper and lower rod bearings are ok. That's what you get in those kits, or am I missing something?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ever replace a lower husky 372 rod bearing?


----------



## brandonstc6 (Jul 2, 2018)

I wish they would make the air filter flange for a 046/ms460. I refuse to pay upwards of $20 for one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s been over two decades since the 2100cd was discontinued. That’s a lot of generations of youngsters who never ran one I guess.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/e833e76f0bf8658788256b5200199012


----------



## cedar rat (Jul 2, 2018)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...2/Images/0.84?OpenElement&FieldElemFormat=gif


Huskybill said:


> It’s been over two decades since the 2100cd was discontinued. That’s a lot of generations of youngsters who never ran one I guess.
> 
> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/e833e76f0bf8658788256b5200199012



I would love to have two of these on a milling bar!







Not only are they a true work horse, but they look good too!

I cut so much firewood and shake blocks with the 4 2100's I've owned, they were simply great saws!


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jul 2, 2018)

Does this saw have a spacer between the recoil and the case? 
I think I hauled one to the dump a couple weeks ago. The owner was missing the spacer and I helped him clean his shed


----------



## TimTaylor (Sep 2, 2018)

rngrchad said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, yeh I'd love to see chinese bearings hold up to 14,000+ rpms. Probably run a Hutzl 346xp and send chinese shrapnel into your hands. Which would be what one deserves buying their junk clones.


You appear to have stumbled into a place where your only obvious reason for being is to troll. You must have better things to do. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Sep 2, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> What’s the life of a Chinese 372?
> 
> I’m saying don’t pass up doing the crank bearings for a quick fix. Use good quality bearing not the $.59 cent ones


I've done quite a bit of research on this. I used to sell skf bearings to the mining industry and they were known in that industry to be the best. The main skf factory is in China. Its quality control that is the issue, and the fact that some manufacturing steps may be shortcut in some factorys. I believe and I have tested this in my own workshop, that if you clean and then gently run that cheap Chinese bearing to polish the races and balls you will exponentially increase its lifespan. That means some care and attention to detail when you build a saw. Guess why those skf bearings cost more? They take longer to produce because they run them in for you. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 2, 2018)

I think the longevity of crankbaits is running good quality 2t oil plus the correct ratio of 40-1. I use the husky 2t oil.


----------



## TheTone (Sep 2, 2018)

> I think the longevity of crankbaits is running good quality 2t oil plus the correct ratio of 40-1. I use the husky 2t oil.



I think the longevity of crankbaits is 30 lb. test line.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 2, 2018)

TheTone said:


> I think the longevity of crankbaits is 30 lb. test line.


Mono or braid? Fast or slow retrieve?


----------



## TheTone (Sep 2, 2018)

Duce said:


> Mono or braid? Fast or slow retrieve?



Depends on the air/water temperature, depth of thermocline, and the way you hold your tongue.


----------



## TBS (Sep 2, 2018)

rngrchad said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, yeh I'd love to see chinese bearings hold up to 14,000+ rpms. Probably run a Hutzl 346xp and send chinese shrapnel into your hands. Which would be what one deserves buying their junk clones.



Ahh a piss revver.


----------



## Absolution (Sep 3, 2018)

In all honesty i would probably build or buy a 3120 clone.


----------



## TimTaylor (Sep 4, 2018)

Absolution said:


> In all honesty i would probably build or buy a 3120 clone.


Yes please. And a 2100. And a 288. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## GH Sawguy (Oct 20, 2019)

Id love to see a version of the echo cs800p


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 20, 2019)

Maybe an earlier version of the Husqvarna 346XP but with a compression release..


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Oct 20, 2019)

Stihl 009L and Fs44


----------



## buttercup (Oct 20, 2019)

If I never discovered farmertec, I would have a brand new "latest super rally GT fastback all titanium chainsaw" - instead of a box with parts I'm not at all happy with on the attic.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 20, 2019)

buttercup said:


> If I never discovered farmertec, I would have a brand new "latest super rally GT fastback all titanium chainsaw" - instead of a box with parts I'm not at all happy with on the attic.


Did you buy a kit saw with parts missing like many here have?


----------



## buttercup (Oct 20, 2019)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Did you buy a kit saw with parts missing like many here have?



I bought a "388", it worked ok and I milled the beech wood you see on my avatar with it.
However since it had an unpractical chain adjuster and since I'm a perfectionist I thought if I bought the 381 kit and put it together myself with my unlimited time and care it would be better.

I have now bought 3 crankcases (they are all bad but one is usable), 3 cranks (from different parts of the world, one is not wobbly - that's not a farmertec) and clutches, oil pumps (Hyway is good at this), cylinder kits (get lucky), ball bearings and a fortune in tools to become satisfied.

I could make a decent saw from what I have now, but the taste in my mouth is overwhelming like... bitterness. And yes it sums up to what ever latest 50cc you would ever wish for - just pick and chose.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 20, 2019)

I've never bought a kit before, preferring to get old saws and rebuilding them myself using mostly OE but some aftermarket parts. I figured that if I tried making one from a kit I'd end up messing it up or having missing parts or parts that don't fit, etc.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, I learned two things from that 1k of dollars shoveled out the window; I'll never buy a Farmertec kit again, and I'll never buy a flippy cap saw.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 24, 2019)

Brake bands for Husqvarna 2100/2101/ 285/ 480 would be nice.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Oct 25, 2019)

Still lots of 2100's here on Vancouver Island. They were a popular saw in there day and still enjoy a good reputation. Guys that have them are proud of them and want to keep them going. A kit would be fantastic in and of its self but would really help the old ones keep going. 

I would like to see a 2100 kit as well as a 3120 with long bars (52 inch) for milling. The 3120 is still in production so my guess is we wont see a kit until husky kills it.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 25, 2019)

A 2100 kit with a cr on the cylinder. Upgrade a 2100. I got a workout like at the gym while bucking up firewood. You need to run a 2100 to know what a 2100 can do with firewood. The days you want to hit every workout machine in the gym run the 2100 in the woods.
I was an animal and in the best condition in my life when in the woods.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 25, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Well, I learned two things from that 1k of dollars shoveled out the window; I'll never buy a Farmertec kit again, and I'll never buy a flippy cap saw.



We all learn and move on from our mistakes even though some won’t admit it. It takes a real man to admit it.

I rebuild the older pro husky saws I know they were great quality saws.
The old 162, 262, 266, 268, 372, 181 were tough to beat.

The husky saws I call big block saws. 280,380,480,285,298,1100,2100,2101.

I have the 353, 570, 575, 385 in my line up that run great.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 15, 2019)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I've never bought a kit before, preferring to get old saws and rebuilding them myself using mostly OE but some aftermarket parts. I figured that if I tried making one from a kit I'd end up messing it up or having missing parts or parts that don't fit, etc.


How about a 2 cylinder solo, that I'd have to pay someone to construct


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 16, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> We all learn and move on from our mistakes even though some won’t admit it. It takes a real man to admit it.
> 
> I rebuild the older pro husky saws I know they were great quality saws.
> The old 162, 262, 266, 268, 372, 181 were tough to beat.
> ...



Through experience I know that the flippy caps made by Stihl are much better than the Chinese versions, but neither are that great...


----------



## neutral4x4 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'll chime in I guess. I'd love to see Farmertec make some of those 85cc Poulans. 5200, 5400, 8500... I don't really care which one. Maybe one of the earlier models because more parts will interchange between the 5200 and 5400 than the 8500? Regardless, they've all been out of production for a while and parts (cylinders, full wrap handles, dogs, etc.) have gotten scarce. There's still a decent following for them and they can keep up with pretty much anything in their cc class. I'd jump on the chance to buy a new one (or 5).

The only thing I would do differently is to paint them in the green/purple wildthing color scheme so people can't pass them off as originals


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't think the Chinese cloners do anything but Stihl and Husqvarna but that's just from what I've seen..


----------



## TBS (Dec 17, 2019)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I don't think the Chinese cloners do anything but Stihl and Husqvarna but that's just from what I've seen..



The most widely copied saws are zenoahs G2500, g3800, g4500, g5200, and g621. The stihl and husqy ones are getting more popular. Now even the echo cs400 is getting copied, I've seen those popping up on Ebay and Alibaba.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 17, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> The most widely copied saws are zenoahs G2500, g3800, g4500, g5200, and g621. The stihl and husqy ones are getting more popular. Now even the echo cs400 is getting copied, I've seen those popping up on Ebay and Alibaba.


 I must have missed them, never saw anything but Stihl and Husky. I wondered why they never copied Echo..


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 17, 2019)

I wanna see 2100's, 288's, 045/56's, and 075/6's, and P1000's.


----------



## TBS (Dec 17, 2019)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I must have missed them, never saw anything but Stihl and Husky. I wondered why they never copied Echo..



Huztl/farmertec sell the zenoah clones under joncutter. They did try selling an echo cs400 clone for a little while.


----------



## Mjosoba (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ve read through this on and off a few times. I think I’ve read the entire thing, but still haven’t seen for sure... any chance of a 346xp? Or even a 345. I love mine. Also, a 3120 would be awesome.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 11, 2020)

Wild Thingy of 100% Chinesium!!!! For $40 USD


----------



## Beck-45 (Jan 11, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> Wild Thingy of 100% Chinesium!!!! For $40 USD


Husqvarna 288xp!! There getting hard to find pen parts for and it’ll be awsome see a good clone like the 372xp oe clone


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 11, 2020)

They have the 372xp, I think..


----------



## Beck-45 (Jan 12, 2020)

a. palmer jr. said:


> They have the 372xp, I think..


I forgot my grammar. Meant a quality 288 kit like the 372 kit. My bad


----------



## buttercup (Jan 12, 2020)

Beck-45 said:


> Husqvarna 288xp!! There getting hard to find pen parts for and it’ll be awsome see a good clone like the 372xp oe clone



You can get the 268/272 with a 56mm or 56,5mm bore cylinder ready made, not by Farmertec but the quality cant be worse...
That's 84/86cc on a 6,3kg/13,9 lbs saw, very short stroke but still... its a nice and classic looking chainsaw probably with some grunt in it.

I'm looking forwards to get mine at the end of February. I will check out how it does with my Granberg minimill, that should be the ultimate test


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is one of those 372huztl saws after 20 minutes of run time. Could not pull vacuum on this case. Bad intake boot and clamp. No o-ring, bad clutch side seal. 
Cylinder looked like I cast it and ported with hammer, chisel and drill. Beveling was bad on some ports or lacked finishing all together. Intake and Exhaust is rough at best. Why not just rebuild a used saw?


----------



## Beck-45 (Feb 18, 2020)

buttercup said:


> You can get the 268/272 with a 56mm or 56,5mm bore cylinder ready made, not by Farmertec but the quality cant be worse...
> That's 84/86cc on a 6,3kg/13,9 lbs saw, very short stroke but still... its a nice and classic looking chainsaw probably with some grunt in it.
> 
> I'm looking forwards to get mine at the end of February. I will check out how it does with my Granberg minimill, that should be the ultimate test


I’ve never built a farmertec/huztl kit yet. I’ve been getting parts for my stihl 034 and 026 and they do work well


----------



## Brownthumb (Feb 18, 2020)

Duce said:


> Here is one of those 372huztl saws after 20 minutes of run time. Could not pull vacuum on this case. Bad intake boot and clamp. No o-ring, bad clutch side seal.
> Cylinder looked like I cast it and ported with hammer, chisel and drill. Beveling was bad on some ports or lacked finishing all together. Intake and Exhaust is rough at best. Why not just rebuild a used saw? View attachment 799138
> View attachment 799139
> View attachment 799140
> View attachment 799141


Was that a kit?
My kid built one with a 372 top end and she runs real good. He did have a starting problem after some use and I checked it out for him and it was the impulse line.
His boss has a woodmizer sawmill and burns the slab wood in his outdoor burner.
My kid beats the crap out of that saw cutting the piles of slabs.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 18, 2020)

Brownthumb said:


> Was that a kit?
> My kid built one with a 372 top end and she runs real good. He did have a starting problem after some use and I checked it out for him and it was the impulse line.
> His boss has a woodmizer sawmill and burns the slab wood in his outdoor burner.
> My kid beats the crap out of that saw cutting the piles of slabs.


Not a kit. Believe it is hit and miss. This was a miss.


----------



## Brownthumb (Feb 18, 2020)

Bummer, you could always show it off at a steam engine show as a hit and miss engine.


----------



## Brownthumb (Feb 18, 2020)

Slab 372


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 18, 2020)

The Wild Thingy!!!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 26, 2021)

880,460,440,and a few others have come to be since the beginning of this thread, and the rumors are that the 288 and 395 are in the works to be released. 
Nightmares for some and elation for many.


----------



## 9050lx (Oct 25, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> 880,460,440,and a few others have come to be since the beginning of this thread, and the rumors are that the 288 and 395 are in the works to be released.
> Nightmares for some and elation for many.


Still waiting for 262xp.....


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 25, 2021)

I read that the clone 372 was tested in the real world and lasted for 6 months. The crankbearings and lower rod bearing didn’t last. This came from one of the saw builder guys on youtube he was testing the farmertec saws.

Not a pro logger quality saw but for the cost it’s questionable. If I got one I’d run heavier oil ratio or change the crank, rod out to a husky.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2021)

Some of us might wish they'd stop the Chinese cloning for awhile, there's about as many clones out there as there are originals..


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 25, 2021)

They have their own warehouse in the US now. So shipping right from US on some stuff till they get it all over here.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 25, 2021)

Huskybill said:


> I read that the clone 372 was tested in the real world and lasted for 6 months. The crankbearings and lower rod bearing didn’t last. Not a pro logger quality saw but for the cost it’s questionable.


I hadn't heard that, but its also a common failing of the OEM saw as well ,so it would make sense since they are a copy.
What others have reported that a year in production use the plating would peel off the cylinder, I personally have not seen it ,but now there's a new coating with titanium in it and a few of the porters have said its crazy hard to work with, so as long as your not going to go for a ported saw it should last as long as OEM, just like Meteor. 
All that being said, if your not working enough in production to pay for 4 clone 372s in a week your doing it wrong. If your dropping trees on neighborhoods then you can really buy a metric shitt ton of clones! 
250.00 vs 850.00 can be alot to a new business but after a month you could afford 2 nice 572xps or a fantastic 500i and give your neighbors kid the clones.


----------



## lostone (Oct 25, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> 880,460,440,and a few others have come to be since the beginning of this thread, and the rumors are that the 288 and 395 are in the works to be released.
> Nightmares for some and elation for many.


If they make the 288 I'm in to try it.


----------



## Henry E (Oct 25, 2021)

Husqvarna 346xp


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2021)

If you're just starting out in the tree cutting business you don't have to buy a clone saw. They sell Echo saws just down the street from me and a new one is cheaper than some clone saws I've seen that are for sale...
That been said, I give my customers what they want when I repair their saws. If they want a Chinese piston that's what I give them...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2021)

Henry E said:


> Husqvarna 346xp


I like mine but wish it had a de-comp on it..paid less for it than a clone would cost and it's all original.


----------



## Czed (Oct 25, 2021)

lostone said:


> If they make the 288 I'm in to try it.


It's supposed to be out now

I asked for some 288 fullwrap and 266 top cover's


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2021)

Czed said:


> It's supposed to be out nowView attachment 937238
> 
> I asked for some 288 fullwrap and 266 top cover'sView attachment 937239


 The shipping is the major problem with China saws right now. I ordered a part some time ago and it took over a month or more to get it..


----------



## Czed (Oct 26, 2021)

Here's where I got banned from the Facebook page



a. palmer jr. said:


> The shipping is the major problem with China saws right now. I ordered a part some time ago and it took over a month or more to get it..


I haven't had any issues with parts 
I'm never In a hurry for anything much.
I have an abundance of saws I can just grab another.
I really like the hyway popup pistons 
I have 8 no issue's at all 
Good performance Increase In 
266 and 268 oem cylinders 
Haven't tried am cylinders for those.
I do have some very strong hyway cylinder kits on 372s.
The farmertec were ok to run.


----------



## Karrl (Oct 26, 2021)

If they’re selling them out of an American warehouse don’t they have to abide by epa regs? I figured this was a grey area before but what’s the difference between them doing it and Husky selling Brazilian made 372s out of a warehouse. I’m not a copyright or import export expert, so maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 26, 2021)

Like said above. They have a warehouse in US now. 

Once that gets stocked it there wont be shipping problems IMO. Except for USPS. They are still freaking iffy at best. 

Seems the old shipping cost is now in the price of the US stock.

Few things they show there now.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Czed (Oct 26, 2021)

kjorrrits said:


> If they’re selling them out of an American warehouse don’t they have to abide by epa regs? I figured this was a grey area before but what’s the difference between them doing it and Husky selling Brazilian made 372s out of a warehouse. I’m not a copyright or import export expert, so maybe I’m wrong.


Don't worry someone will report them 
A friend of mine in another country was helping people get the 
New gen Stihl saws well before they were released 
In the us and Canada.
Someone be went out of their way to report him to Stihl.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

Probably a Stihl dealer.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm definitely going to get a 395 saw in blue if they ever put it out , the 3120 looks like it shitt the bed compared to an 088 so I wouldn't go for one of those.
The 395s are one saw you just can't touch without ridiculous money, even a heavy used one goes for 700.00 and for that kind of cash I'm not tearing it apart for seals and rings. Once the 288 and 395 hit the market that is gonna be a game changer for most hobbyists. 
I bought a fairly decent 394xp for 300.00 a few months ago and I realize that it was a very good deal but how many stories of guys scoring them for less then 500 do you hear where the saw actually ran and was usable?


----------



## Czed (Oct 26, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Probably a Stihl dealer.


Nah 
It was a guy who couldn't afford one 
And didn't want anyone else 
Getting one 
If he couldn't have one.
That's how saw guy's are now I guess


----------



## Czed (Oct 26, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I'm definitely going to get a 395 saw in blue if they ever put it out , the 3120 looks like it shitt the bed compared to an 088 so I wouldn't go for one of those.
> The 395s are one saw you just can't touch without ridiculous money, even a heavy used one goes for 700.00 and for that kind of cash I'm not tearing it apart for seals and rings. Once the 288 and 395 hit the market that is gonna be a game changer for most hobbyists.
> I bought a fairly decent 394xp for 300.00 a few months ago and I realize that it was a very good deal but how many stories of guys scoring them for less then 500 do you hear where the saw actually ran and was usable?


I got a free 394 last month needs bearings no biggie.
I prefer the 288 over the 394/395 
That's what I always ran.
I have a few 288s buy I'll build one of the ft if they ever get released.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

Czed said:


> Nah
> It was a guy who couldn't afford one
> And didn't want anyone else
> Getting one
> ...


That's unfortunate and petty.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

Czed said:


> I got a free 394 last month needs bearings no biggie.
> I prefer the 288 over the 394/395
> That's what I always ran.
> I have a few 288s buy I'll build one of the ft if they ever get released.


I haven't run a 288 yet so I'm looking foward to the opportunity.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 26, 2021)

Czed said:


> Here's where I got banned from the Facebook pageView attachment 937247
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with parts
> ...


Yes, Lucas Bifelt is the US liason of sorts, Manny and a few others are members and it gets overwhelming when they get tagged in multiple groups by people usually asking the same questions that have been asked and answered many times so they ask people not to tag the owners.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Czed (Oct 26, 2021)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Yes, Lucas Bifelt is the US liason of sorts, Manny and a few others are members and it gets overwhelming when they get tagged in multiple groups by people usually asking the same questions that have been asked and answered many times so they ask people not to tag the owners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I thought it was beardfart?


----------



## Czed (Oct 26, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I haven't run a 288 yet so I'm looking foward to the opportunity.


Really? 
My favorite heavy falling saws 
I started in the 80s with the 181 then 281 then 288s 
They really come alive when ported 
I have a Mike Lee hacked up worksaws 288 
Damn strong saw.


----------



## TBS (Oct 26, 2021)

Czed said:


> Here's where I got banned from the Facebook pageView attachment 937247
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with parts
> ...



Mr justsendit seems to toot his own business horn a lot in that group and bury others, I left that group a long time ago because of the constant oil arguments.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

Czed said:


> Really?
> My favorite heavy falling saws
> I started in the 80s with the 181 then 281 then 288s
> They really come alive when ported
> ...


Yeah I know right! I pretty much run alot of vintage McCulloch and homelite saws and then got into the main brands. I'm loving my G372 and g372xp lately though.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 26, 2021)

Czed said:


> Here's where I got banned from the Facebook pageView attachment 937247
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with parts
> ...


I didn't want to mention names but I guess it's okay. I haven't had shipping problems with many Chinese parts places but have always had late arriving stuff ordered from Huztl. They are probably the biggest company and their parts (Farmertech) are pretty good and not expensive but are always late getting here. The last order was so late I forgot I ordered it...


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 26, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I'm definitely going to get a 395 saw in blue if they ever put it out , the 3120 looks like it shitt the bed compared to an 088 so I wouldn't go for one of those.
> The 395s are one saw you just can't touch without ridiculous money, even a heavy used one goes for 700.00 and for that kind of cash I'm not tearing it apart for seals and rings. Once the 288 and 395 hit the market that is gonna be a game changer for most hobbyists.
> I bought a fairly decent 394xp for 300.00 a few months ago and I realize that it was a very good deal but how many stories of guys scoring them for less then 500 do you hear where the saw actually ran and was usable?



4 hours on the end of an 81 earned my 395 lol deal of a lifetime and he knew exactly what it was. Needed a couple things but sod all. He got three 395s two needing miner repairs. He paid 30nz for all three. No not hot. I'll never sell as like you say big bucks for another


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> 4 hours on the end of an 81 earned my 395 lol deal of a lifetime and he knew exactly what it was. Needed a couple things but sod all. He got three 395s two needing miner repairs. He paid 30nz for all three. No not hot. I'll never sell as like you say big bucks for another


Yup, there say imitation is the greatest form of flattery. I ran a 395xp for a year rebuilding a CCC structure in the mountains and that saw hooked me on Husqvarna,not that I disliked them ,they just didn't have the "Wow" factor up until that point. 
With some of the quality of aftermarket parts getting better I hope the clone 395 is at least compatible with the original (except for the 1 screw carburetor).


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 26, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Yup, there say imitation is the greatest form of flattery. I ran a 395xp for a year rebuilding a CCC structure in the mountains and that saw hooked me on Husqvarna,not that I disliked them ,they just didn't have the "Wow" factor up until that point.
> With some of the quality of aftermarket parts getting better I hope the clone 395 is at least compatible with the original (except for the 1 screw carburetor).



Are they a fixed jet?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 26, 2021)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Are they a fixed jet?


I don't know yet? The OEM one is in the states.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 27, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I don't know yet? The OEM one is in the states.



Aww really far out. All its life?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 27, 2021)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Aww really far out. All its life?


As far as I know. 
The 394xp adjustable carb can be adapted but they are dear to most and not reproduced. Basically adding the external impulse port .


----------



## Czed (Oct 27, 2021)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I didn't want to mention names but I guess it's okay. I haven't had shipping problems with many Chinese parts places but have always had late arriving stuff ordered from Huztl. They are probably the biggest company and their parts (Farmertech) are pretty good and not expensive but are always late getting here. The last order was so late I forgot I ordered it...


I'll mention names 
So people are entirely to soft skinned 
And about clone chainsaws and parts of all things 
I'm not a facebooker I happened to 
See the owners post about 
2 series Husqvarna clones.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 27, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> As far as I know.
> The 394xp adjustable carb can be adapted but they are dear to most and not reproduced. Basically adding the external impulse port .



So the 395 we got and whichever other markets. Why can't that carb be ordered from husky?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 27, 2021)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> So the 395 we got and whichever other markets. Why can't that carb be ordered from husky?


Good question


----------



## White_Fang (Jul 25, 2022)

Interesting to see complete/kit chainsaws would be:

Stihl:
009AVL / 020 AVS / 024 AVS / 038 Magnum / 039 AV / 041 G / 041 AVSEQ / 048 AV / 056 Magnum / 064 AVEQ
Husqvarna/Jonsered:
H. 357 = J. 2156 / H. 371 ≤J. 2171
Pioneer:
P-26E / P-28E / IEL RA
Sachs Dolmar:
111 / 116 / 120si
Dolmar/Makita:
5100 / 6300 / 7300 / 7900 / 9000


----------



## link (Jul 26, 2022)

Dolmar 5105 with the old slim starter cover, that's a real chainsaw in every aspect.
Very happy with my MS241cm, but the throttle response and aggressiveness of the 5105 is just ball tickling.
Without the "fat" easy start it really is the epitome of a chainsaw, looks good too; A classic superdeluxe!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 26, 2022)

Last time I looked the Chinese didn't even make parts for Dolmar saws or Echos, mostly Stihl and Husqvarna..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 26, 2022)

Czed said:


> I'll mention names
> So people are entirely to soft skinned
> And about clone chainsaws and parts of all things
> I'm not a facebooker I happened to
> ...


What about them?


----------



## link (Jul 26, 2022)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Last time I looked the Chinese didn't even make parts for Dolmar saws or Echos, mostly Stihl and Husqvarna..


Huztl FarmerTec What Saw Build Kit Would You Like to See Them Make?​Well, it sure seems they don't make em anymore so if I wanted to bring anything back from the dead, it would be that one.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 26, 2022)

link said:


> Huztl FarmerTec What Saw Build Kit Would You Like to See Them Make?​Well, it sure seems they don't make em anymore so if I wanted to bring anything back from the dead, it would be that one.


I had a 5100S that I liked real well, had to get rid of a few saws and picked the Dolmar as one since parts cost so much for them.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 26, 2022)

2100 husqvarna, 750 Homelite


----------



## Novice4Rent (Jul 26, 2022)

The ones I couldn't find this week- Dolmar 9010 and Echo900. But then again, I wouldn't trust a Holzfforma copy, having already tried one. While I find the clone useful, my family dislikes the "parts flying off" nature of the thing.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 27, 2022)

I've had a few cloned parts but never tried a complete clone saw. There's still too many originals around if you look hard enough.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 27, 2022)

G395xp Farmertec kits are out now.

Prebuilts 339-359 shipped. Hard to beat that for a big cc saw for when needed.

I still think better parts are in prebuilts myself. I rather buy prebuilt and go through it.

Jes a dealer in MT sells the kits and prebuilts in orange too. But I got blue to check out in first batch.


----------



## serdie (Jul 28, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> G395xp Farmertec kits are out now.
> 
> Prebuilts 339-359 shipped. Hard to beat that for a big cc saw for when needed.
> 
> ...


Let’s go completely sac religious and havre make Macs! Uh, I’m ducking now so objects thrown at me won’t hurt!!


----------



## weimedog (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow this was around for a long time. Interesting question. They DID do a g288 this last winter. I have one of those. Actually a good rendition. Had to change the bar oil pump to make it right other than that it's been a sold saw. And then they released the g395. I had to replace the piston as it was a very early versions and had no taper... since been corrected I hear. It's been a lot of fun. So after the pist0n the muffler bolts stripped after the third time I puller the muffler so replaced them with OEM and put an OEM full wrap...runs good.

But I WISH there was an aftermarket source of parts for a couple of the Dolmars as Makita is killing that saw line. The 7900 - 7300 series and the old 5100 hand grenades. Maybe a classic ,like their 133 or other big displacement saws of yor


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 23, 2022)

I would like to see them make more parts for the Husqvarna 262, a nice saw that's easy to work on, and has a good power to weight ratio. Hard to find parts OEM or otherwise.
A closed port complete 359 saw kit would be nice too.


----------



## serdie (Sep 24, 2022)

Pioneer said:


> I would like to see them make more parts for the Husqvarna 262, a nice saw that's easy to work on, and has a good power to weight ratio. Hard to find parts OEM or otherwise.
> A closed port complete 359 saw kit would be nice too.


If they can find a market for it they’ll make it.


----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (Sep 24, 2022)

Maybe this has been said already. I would like to see them make their own chainsaw.


----------



## weimedog (Sep 24, 2022)

hwrdpromac7900 said:


> Maybe this has been said already. I would like to see them make their own chainsaw.


Careful what you wish for  I remember when folks aid that about motorcycles & Japan


----------

